# [Official] The DD-WRT Firmware Club



## hitman1985

im in







screw linksys stock firmware









wrt54g @ dd-wrt v24


----------



## flushentitypacket

Does running Tomato count?









edit:
Tomato running on a WRT54GL


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flushentitypacket* 
Does running Tomato count?









I might have to have the thread name changed. Go ahead and join, though. Tomato still beats stock firmware any day.


----------



## Spxprovost

sounds good count me in:
DD-WRT on a modded WRT54GL


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spxprovost* 
sounds good count me in:
DD-WRT on a modded WRT54GL

Very cool. I've got the same.


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

I joined









I have DD-WRT on a WRT54GS V1.1 and on a V7.2


----------



## Djghost454

DD-WRT v24 mini.

Linksys WRT300N V1

Boosted TX that my entire apartment complex can hook up if they have N cards.

But I don't allow them too


----------



## OC Me

I'm using WPA2 AES with a hidden SSID. Call me paranoid, but I don't mess around when it comes to wireless security.


----------



## TheCh3F

DD-WRT v24-sp2 mini on a Netgear WN834B (refurb 4 cheap







)

I need to mod the antenna on it for better coverage for my wife.


----------



## slngsht

DD-WRT v24 micro on a WRT54GS v7.0


----------



## savagebunny

I'm in

WRT54GS v6 w/ DD-WRT v24-sp1 Micro


----------



## Darkknight512

DD-WRT V24 pre-sp2 07/01/09 Running on an overclocked (250 Mhz) WRT54GL

In the past I have used OpenWRT, Tomato and DD-WRT v24 Sp1

Here's my router with a heat sink attached.


----------



## Dylan

DD-WRT on my wrt54gl

I want to put it on my wrt300n v1.1, But some say it is known to brick it... Anyone heard that before?


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
DD-WRT v24 mini on a Netgear WN834B (refurb 4 cheap







)

I need to mod the antenna on it for better coverage for my wife.

Or just up the power to the antenna. That will expand the range.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

WRT54Gv8 with DDWRT v24 SP1 micro
:whee:


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Or just up the power to the antenna. That will expand the range.

How much of a risk is that to killing the router?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
How much of a risk is that to killing the router?

Not much of a risk, just don't push it too far.


----------



## Quantum Reality

DD-WRT std generic v24 sp1 on a WRT54GL 1.1, unmodded.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
DD-WRT std generic v24 sp1 on a WRT54GL 1.1, unmodded.

I highly urge you to update to the latest SP2 beta build, UPnP, logging and some other stuff don't work properly on SP1 Stable... More info here.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Or just up the power to the antenna. That will expand the range.

How would i do that? (they're internals btw)

And where would the fun be in not modding it?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
How would i do that?

And where would the fun be in not modding it?









You could do both =D

Go to Wireless - Advanced Settings, there you could change the TX Power.


----------



## Dylan

Think DD WRT would be safe to run on a 1.1 revision of the WRT300N? I looked into it when I first bought the router. Some places said that there was a good chance it would damage the router. I'm kinda over it though, the coverage sucks on it.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Think DD WRT would be safe to run on a 1.1 revision of the WRT300N? I looked into it when I first bought the router. Some places said that there was a good chance it would damage the router. I'm kinda over it though, the coverage sucks on it.

It is perfectly fine to run DD-WRT on the WRT300N, but you must flash the mini version then flash the standard or mega version.


----------



## Pineappleman

Ohs, I love DD-WRT on my WRT54GS v1.1. Way better than the linksys firmware


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
I highly urge you to update to the latest SP2 beta build, UPnP, logging and some other stuff don't work properly on SP1 Stable... More info here.

Thanks for the info. I added it to the list of links in my original post.

Now, about transmit power. TX power is kind of a complicated thing. You need adequate power to reach far enough, obviously, but with more power comes more noise. The trick is to find a TX power that hits the sweet spot between signal and noise (best SNR.) With my setup, this is around 90mW. Yours will almost certainly be different, so mess around with it a bit to find that good balance.


----------



## Djghost454

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
Think DD WRT would be safe to run on a 1.1 revision of the WRT300N? I looked into it when I first bought the router. Some places said that there was a good chance it would damage the router. I'm kinda over it though, the coverage sucks on it.

Should be just fine. I've heard of plenty of people doing it without issues, there is a trick to it though, just research thoroughly.


----------



## decompiled

Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp1 (07/27/08) micro

WRT54GS v5

Can you post your signature markup in the first post?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
Thanks for the info. I added it to the list of links in my original post.

Now, about transmit power. TX power is kind of a complicated thing. You need adequate power to reach far enough, obviously, but with more power comes more noise. The trick is to find a TX power that hits the sweet spot between signal and noise (best SNR.) With my setup, this is around 90mW. Yours will almost certainly be different, so mess around with it a bit to find that good balance.

I agree, but I haven't had the time to tweak mine, so I just leave it at the firmware default, 70 mw.


----------



## OC Me

I added a link to an SD/MMC card mod for the WRT54GL in my original post. I'm curious, has anyone here attempted this? I've got a spare SD card just lying around and I'm thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
I added a link to an SD/MMC card mod for the WRT54GL in my original post. I'm curious, has anyone here attempted this? I've got a spare SD card just lying around and I'm thinking about giving it a try.

I'm pretty sure it works, a lot of people use, it but it all depends on if you are actually going to use the storage. If I had the time to figure it all out I would be storing packet captures on an SD card, but right now I have a CIFS mount for doing that.


----------



## b0mbshell

I just got done flashing my WRT54GL with DD-WRT to use it as a wireless adapter for my XBOX when I go camping this weekend (the campsite has wi-fi) and it would help clean up some wires around the house. The install was easy, setting it was as an adapter was the trouble. But it's all working great now thanks to the helpful DD-WRT forums.

I might have to try out the fan mod, and buy some higher powered antennas. Right now overclocking helps with connection speed, but even overclocking it to 216mhz makes it unstable. If I order the Asus WL-500W from Newegg when I get back (my Rosewill has been acting up and I want to have 2 routers with DD-WRT) I might throw in the order of a fan to try things out.


----------



## Sistum Id

I just picked up WRT54G-TM v1.0 with DD-WRT Mega. Should be here tomorrow. I'll be doing a fan mod to overclock it and maybe a paint mod (flat black) to it next week or so as well I hope its a nice upgrade from my BEFSR41 v3.


----------



## Spart

Me! Running it on my Motorola WR850G.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0mbshell*


I just got done flashing my WRT54GL with DD-WRT to use it as a wireless adapter for my XBOX when I go camping this weekend (the campsite has wi-fi) and it would help clean up some wires around the house. The install was easy, setting it was as an adapter was the trouble. But it's all working great now thanks to the helpful DD-WRT forums.

I might have to try out the fan mod, and buy some higher powered antennas. Right now overclocking helps with connection speed, but even overclocking it to 216mhz makes it unstable. If I order the Asus WL-500W from Newegg when I get back (my Rosewill has been acting up and I want to have 2 routers with DD-WRT) I might throw in the order of a fan to try things out.


You should check out my fan mod if you haven't already. I've had my GL at 250 MHz (the max) and 90 mW TX for a week running completely stable.

I'd like to try Mega. If I ever get around to doing the SD card mod, I will.


----------



## b0mbshell

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
You should check out my fan mod if you haven't already. I've had my GL at 250 MHz (the max) and 90 mW TX for a week running completely stable.

I'd like to try Mega. If I ever get around to doing the SD card mod, I will.

That's what actually gave me the inspiration to do the mod. It seemed like a great idea, the only problem is that I'm not sure where to get a heatsink from that will work. Any ideas? Would something from here work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...atsinks%20only


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0mbshell*


That's what actually gave me the inspiration to do the mod. It seemed like a great idea, the only problem is that I'm not sure where to get a heatsink from that will work. Any ideas? Would something from here work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...atsinks%20only



Quote:



Originally Posted by *b0mbshell*


I just got done flashing my WRT54GL with DD-WRT to use it as a wireless adapter for my XBOX when I go camping this weekend (the campsite has wi-fi) and it would help clean up some wires around the house. The install was easy, setting it was as an adapter was the trouble. But it's all working great now thanks to the helpful DD-WRT forums.

I might have to try out the fan mod, and buy some higher powered antennas. Right now overclocking helps with connection speed, but even overclocking it to 216mhz makes it unstable. If I order the Asus WL-500W from Newegg when I get back (my Rosewill has been acting up and I want to have 2 routers with DD-WRT) I might throw in the order of a fan to try things out.


You probably dont need a fan on there, I put a 486 heatsink on mine and its running at 250 Mhz (Max overclock)

These should work nicely you should have enough for 3 routers in one pack.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


You probably dont need a fan on there, I put a 486 heatsink on mine and its running at 250 Mhz (Max overclock)

These should work nicely you should have enough for 3 routers in one pack.


I dug through an old junker rig and found an aluminum heatsink on the northbridge. It was basically the heatsink with a piece of double-sided tape on the bottom. You might need to use more than one, but those heatsinks will work well, especially since they're copper. Stick them on the big Broadcom chip.


----------



## Darkknight512

This is how I did mine if you are interested

http://www.overclock.net/networking-...tallation.html


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b0mbshell* 
I just got done flashing my WRT54GL with DD-WRT to use it as a wireless adapter for my XBOX when I go camping this weekend (the campsite has wi-fi) and it would help clean up some wires around the house. The install was easy, setting it was as an adapter was the trouble. But it's all working great now thanks to the helpful DD-WRT forums.

I might have to try out the fan mod, and buy some higher powered antennas. Right now overclocking helps with connection speed, but even overclocking it to 216mhz makes it unstable. If I order the Asus WL-500W from Newegg when I get back (my Rosewill has been acting up and I want to have 2 routers with DD-WRT) I might throw in the order of a fan to try things out.

You take your 360 camping?


----------



## b0mbshell

I call it camping... but it's really with a camper that attaches onto the back of our truck. Complete with bathroom, shower, 3 beds, couch, table with booth, oven, microwave, stove, kitchen sink, and of course, TV hookups. I'm actually typing this from inside the thing


----------



## SniperXX

WRT54GL v1.1 / DD-WRT v23 SP2 Mini / Running a few custom scripts and services

I had to downgrade to v23 due to some weird issues.

WRT54G v8 / DD-WRT v? Mini

Its not plugged in at the moment, more of a backup for my GL. I successfully got it to do WAN failover after some hours or messing around and reading online. I love these routers.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

running DD-WRT v24-sp2 (07/01/09) mini on my 300n v1 and i have ran dd-wrt on 2 wrt 54gs routers befor i sold them.


----------



## esocid

micro v24 running on a WRT54G v6


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
WRT54GL v1.1 / DD-WRT v23 SP2 Mini / Running a few custom scripts and services

I had to downgrade to v23 due to some weird issues.

WRT54G v8 / DD-WRT v? Mini

Its not plugged in at the moment, more of a backup for my GL. I successfully got it to do WAN failover after some hours or messing around and reading online. I love these routers.

Give v24 pre-sp2 a try, v24 sp1 has alot of issues, but pre-sp2 has been running great for me.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I spent a few hours configuring a bandwidth analyzer, takes the Netflow and SNMP packets and turns them into bandwidth, port usage and other graphs.

If anyone is interested, its called Netflow Analyzer, once the 30 day trial expires you can still manage 2 routers.


----------



## areamike

Sorry to be a pest/hijack on my first post in this forum.

I have been searching high and low for dd-wrt v24-sp2 mico/mini for my Linksys WRT54GS v 7.2 router. I cannot find the download.

Does anyone have a link??

Also, will that firmware give my router WDS capabilities?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have DD-WRT on my Linksys WRT54GS...Its SOOO much better than the default Firmware and I know use my router as a client bridge.


----------



## areamike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I have DD-WRT on my Linksys WRT54GS...Its SOOO much better than the default Firmware and I know use my router as a client bridge.


Where can I download the dd-wrt firmware for the WRT54GS?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

all info is in the first post.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *areamike*


Where can I download the dd-wrt firmware for the WRT54GS?


Look at the OP all the info is there and you can find it on the DD-WRT website


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Give v24 pre-sp2 a try, v24 sp1 has alot of issues, but pre-sp2 has been running great for me.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I spent a few hours configuring a bandwidth analyzer, takes the Netflow and SNMP packets and turns them into bandwidth, port usage and other graphs.

If anyone is interested, its called Netflow Analyzer, once the 30 day trial expires you can still manage 2 routers.

v24 presp2 works better for my 300n to they fixed alot of issues where i can get full speed befor i was limited to under 100.


----------



## corey407woc

i just installed dd wrt on my wrt54g v3 router it says. should i use the generic.bins to install or the wrt54g.bins ?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corey407woc* 
i just installed dd wrt on my wrt54g v3 router it says. should i use the generic.bins to install or the wrt54g.bins ?

std-generic binary files should be fine, but you should find them in the broad com folder.


----------



## corey407woc

also where do you find the presp2 beta 7/1/09 version all i see are like dated from 6/19/09 thanks

and do i have to load 23 sp2 mini then standard and then update to 24 sp2

or can i do 24 sp2 mini to then standard


----------



## samfreese

YAY!!! DD-WRT CLUB! I've been waiting for this one. I'm a huge believer. I've got 2 WRT300N's running v24 Mega build. It's loverly.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corey407woc* 
also where do you find the presp2 beta 7/1/09 version all i see are like dated from 6/19/09 thanks

and do i have to load 23 sp2 mini then standard and then update to 24 sp2

or can i do 24 sp2 mini to then standard

ftp://www.dd-wrt.com/others/eko/Brai...-01-09-r12427/

pick out one for your router if its linksys its probly under broadcom.


----------



## Zzyzx

I ran DD-WRT for a long time but then upgraded to Tomato. I like it a lot better, and I don't really like DD-WRT's questionable practices. Though, these days, I run a SonicWALL for the main routing duties and the WRT54GL is delegated to wireless. Even Tomato on DD-WRT just can't offer the same level of throughput for BitTorrent.


----------



## nathris

V24 on a Linksys WRT54GS v7 here.


----------



## areamike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
V24 on a Linksys WRT54GS v7 here.

I must be doing something wrong. First router (Linksys Wrt54GS v7.2), I bricked it (learned that term the hard way) and all I did was try to Flash the firmware to the "apparent" correct dd-wrt version for my router. But alas, I have a dead router.

*I just ordered another and will try again. Linksys Wrt54GS v7.2*

When I look at the Downloads section at the dd-wrt website there is no v7.2. It goes from v7 to v8 for my model. Plus there's all these weird downloads like this one VXWorks Killer WRT54GSv7?

I've been reading that I need the "mini" for my router because of the WRT54GS limited 4MB memory?

I read another persons review of this router and they said this

Quote:

My router is version 7.2 serial number ends in CGNE, flashed with dd-wrt v24-sp2 (05/21/09) micro
I could not find any sp2 version anywhere...I have flashed router firmware before, but have never been this perplexed...

Is this what I should do?

Quote:

How To Flash the WRT54G v8 / WRT54GS v7

1.
configure your local lan ethernet address to 192.168.1.100 and connect your local ethernet to your WRT54Gv8/GSv7 on one of the 4 switch ports
2.
plugoff the power cord from the WRT54G v8/GSv7
3.
push the reset button while replugin the power cord and hold the button for about 20 seconds
4.
open your browser and open http://192.168.1.1
5.
use the firware upgrade dialog to flash vxworkskillerGv8.bin / vxworkskillerGSv7.bin
6.
after the dialog is shown that you need to plugoff the power cord, remove the power cord and replug it in
7.
wait for about 1 - 2 minutes
8.
plugoff the power cord again and replug it in.
9.
enter "tftp -i 192.168.1.1 put dd-wrt.v24_micro_wrt54gv8.bin" on your local windows console and press enter
(for linux, tftp 192.168.1.1; mode octet;put dd-wrt.v24_micro_wrt54gv8.bin)
10.
the file will now be transfered to your router and be flashed. after this is done, dd-wrt will automaticly boot and you can reach
your router at http://192.168.1.1


----------



## whe3ls

i ve been runnung ddwrt on my 2 54g's for a year and a half if not longer


----------



## Kiggold

I have 2:

WRT310N
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/22/08) std

WRT54G-TM
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/22/08) mega


----------



## areamike

OK, I got ANOTHER router.

WRT54G2 v1

I was successful in upgrading it to dd-wrt.v24-10709_NEWD_micro-plus (this firmware has more options than I will ever know what to do with)

I used these instructions to upgrade:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT54G2
I had to disable Windows Firewall in order the get tftp.exe to work properly.

I will be receiving my other router, WRT54GS v7.2 in a few days. Once I get it, I will upgrade it's firmware and then hopefully be able to create WDS between the two routers.


----------



## wierdo124

I run tomato







i like it better than DD-WRT. But srsly, both are win.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

id try tomato but far as i can dd-wrt is only thing other then stock firmware that works on a 300n v1.


----------



## bdattilo

WRT54GL with DD-WRT v24-SP1 VPN here!


----------



## OC Me

Has anyone here tried a cantenna? I'm looking to build a cheap directional antenna because my router is at a far end of the house.


----------



## samfreese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Me*


Has anyone here tried a cantenna? I'm looking to build a cheap directional antenna because my router is at a far end of the house.


Have a friend who uses one, and says it works pretty well. He picks up wifi from about a mile away with it


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
Has anyone here tried a cantenna? I'm looking to build a cheap directional antenna because my router is at a far end of the house.

If its not for a super far connection try this, http://airfart.blogspot.com/2008/03/...indsurfer.html


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
If its not for a super far connection try this, http://airfart.blogspot.com/2008/03/...indsurfer.html

That looks like a neat little trick. I'll try it out soon.


----------



## holyc0w

I'm running tomato firmware, switched from dd-wrt after a couple of years.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

since this is a club, we need a noob's step by step guide how to thing. for us noobs that have a wrt54gs and want to join.


----------



## SgtSpike

Running DD-WRT standard generic v.24 on a WRT54G v2.2.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
since this is a club, we need a noob's step by step guide how to thing. for us noobs that have a wrt54gs and want to join.










A link to the installation wiki is in my OP. WRT54GS pre-installation guide is here. You'll need to determine your WRT54GS version if you haven't. Find the version, then scroll down to that section for a link to the version-specific installation guide.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
since this is a club, we need a noob's step by step guide how to thing. for us noobs that have a wrt54gs and want to join.










It's pretty straight forward, everything is on the wiki as mentioned. The first time I flashed my router I read through the wiki, took about 30 minutes and I was set.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

curious how do i know if i have an intel chip in my wrt54gs?


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
curious how do i know if i have an intel chip in my wrt54gs?

If it's not v.7, then you've got nothing to worry about. Beyond that, I'm not sure.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
I'm using WPA2 AES with a hidden SSID. Call me paranoid, but I don't mess around when it comes to wireless security.









Add MAC check and single allowed connection and you have my setup.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
If it's not v.7, then you've got nothing to worry about. Beyond that, I'm not sure.

i do have version 7 lol


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
i do have version 7 lol


----------



## OC Me

This is taken from the WRT54GS installation page.

Quote:

Intel chip says JS28F160, C3BD70, and A7397147. Router is dated December 2007. S/N starts with CGNC.
I think if you open up the router you'll be able to see if the memory chip is Intel or not.


----------



## areamike

WHEW! Finally got my two wireless routers updated and running well:

*Host Router:*
*WRT54G2v1 running DD-WRT v24-sp2 (07/22/09) micro-plus build 12548*

*Client Router:*
*WRT54GSv7.2 running DD-WRT v24-sp2 (08/03/09) micro build 12601*

I have them in WDS mode with WEP security. I had too much difficulty connecting them with WPA enabled and gave up on that type of wireless security.

mike


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm in. I've the DD-WRT running on a Linksys WRT54GS v.6.


----------



## Darkknight512

I just updated to the latest build, runs great, CPU usage averages dropped a bit.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
I just updated to the latest build, runs great, CPU usage averages dropped a bit.

It's a beta build, right?

By the way, thanks for that print-out antenna link you posted. I'm getting a stable connection with my iPod touch in areas that I couldn't before. I added it to the OP.


----------



## Hueristic

Yeah, the windsurfer. Been using that for a year. Does a great job!

BTW make it out of budwieser case cardboard, It looks cool too!


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
It's a beta build, right?

By the way, thanks for that print-out antenna link you posted. I'm getting a stable connection with my iPod touch in areas that I couldn't before. I added it to the OP.

Yep its a beta build.

Glad it worked out for you, I used to use it with my old D-link router, but the WRT54GL has no problems reaching from one end of the house to the other.


----------



## OC Me

Sounds good, I might give it a try.


----------



## Hueristic

Hmm I may try it on a v2.2 that suddenly bricked when I updated to v24.

I am only able to unbrick with linksys firmware with the ftp.exe(i forget the spelling) for some weird reason.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hmm I may try it on a v2.2 that suddenly bricked when I updated to v24.

I am only able to unbrick with linksys firmware with the ftp.exe(i forget the spelling) for some weird reason.


Worse case you might be able to get a jtag cable i fixed my 300n when i bricked it with a jtag cable.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Worse case you might be able to get a jtag cable i fixed my 300n when i bricked it with a jtag cable.










, I've got like 6 of these things here. If this fails And bricks I'll probally just smash it with a brick!

My dad keeps buying them at the salvation army for 10 bucks apiece and bringing them over for the last few years since I told him we can make wireless bridges.


----------



## sky

heres my set up

*Main Router*
Buffalo WHR-G125
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (05/21/09) std

*Repeater Bridge*
Buffalo WHR-G125
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (05/21/09) mini
*
Repeater Bridge*
Netgear WNR834B v2
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (05/21/09) mini


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
I'm using WPA2 AES with a hidden SSID. Call me paranoid, but I don't mess around when it comes to wireless security.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Add MAC check and single allowed connection and you have my setup.
















I dunno why but this cracked me the frick up


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I dunno why but this cracked me the frick up

I'm not paranoid, *They* really are trying to get me!


----------



## gonX

Ahh the joy of pre-releases







Currently running b12533 - probably going to update very soon.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I'm not paranoid, *They* really are trying to get me!

Do you have your tin-foil-anti-mind-control helmet on?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus* 
Do you have your tin-foil-anti-mind-control helmet on?

They snuck in and took it! Devious bstards.


----------



## chobes

i LOVE the firmware... i have a wad of MKV files and store them on a network server. Streaming them over wireless stutters like crazy to my ps3 even using playstation media server. so i thought maybe i could connect them wired.. the main obstacle was the loss of internet to my ps3 and my fileserver because i COULD do that but the router that is connected to my modem is downstairs and my extra router to connect my server to my ps3 will just act as a switch, then i came accross the dd-wrt firmware. i bought a wrt54gl as recommended by the dd-wrt wiki for 50 bucks, upgraded the firmware and set it up as a client bridge (i could have set it up as a wireless repeater bridge but had no use for wireless because my primary router already has wireless) then connected my server and ps3 to the client bridge and it works flawlessly! i deffinately recommend this type of setup to anyone who likes to stream videos to their ps3! no stuttering even on HD video content


----------



## Hueristic

2True, I have 4 systems 24/7 on my wireless bridge and max out verizon fios. 20dn/5up With no issues to speak of.LOL upload is a little slow today but here's with 4 systems using the connection from across the street.


----------



## pnuttz

whats the difference between all these versions? Which is best should i flash WRT54GL to? haven't setup yet. just been doing alot of reading for info.


----------



## Hueristic

iirc v1.1 or 1 is best, most mem and original chipset, oh wait i think 1.1 had the best chipset.

There is a chart on dd-wrt forum maybe it should be linked in op.


----------



## Coopa

Fixed ......and lovin it


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


iirc v1.1 or 1 is best, most mem and original chipset, oh wait i think 1.1 had the best chipset.

There is a chart on dd-wrt forum maybe it should be linked in op.


For the WRT54GL 1.0 and 1.1 is the same, but the 1.0 needs to have the Linksys firmware updated to 1.1 before flashing DD-WRT

Here's all the info you need for picking a router and finding the binary to flash it with: http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/dd-wrt/hardware.html
----------------------------------------------
I forgot to mention this, I found an interesting script on the DD-WRT wiki, it flashes the Cisco light on the WRT54G/GL/GS acording to the CPU load avrages, I modified it a bit so now it flashes the white LED one time at >25% load, white LED two times at 25% load, orange LED three times at 50% load, and solid orange LED at 100% load.

Just copy and past that into your startup script and reboot your router.

Quote:



#!/bin/sh
gpio="gpio"

amber=3
white=2

delay=3

meltdown=400
overload=100
highload=50
medload=25

while sleep $delay
do
set -- $(cat /proc/loadavg)
load="${1%.*}${1#*.}"

if [ $load -gt $meltdown ]
then
$gpio disable $amber
usleep 50000
$gpio disable $white
usleep 50000
reboot
elif [ $load -gt $overload ]
then
$gpio disable $amber
usleep 50000
elif [ $load -gt $highload ]
then
$gpio disable $amber
usleep 12500
$gpio enable $amber
usleep 12500
$gpio disable $amber
usleep 12500
$gpio enable $amber
usleep 12500
$gpio disable $amber
usleep 12500
$gpio enable $amber
usleep 12500
elif [ $load -gt $medload ]
then
$gpio enable $amber
$gpio disable $white
usleep 25000
$gpio enable $white
usleep 25000
$gpio disable $white
usleep 25000
$gpio enable $white
usleep 25000
else
$gpio disable $white
usleep 50000
$gpio enable $white
usleep 50000
fi
done


----------



## Coopa

What exactly does DD- WRT firmware has that Linksys stock firmware doesnt ?

And what does Tx and rx mean on the router ?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coopa*


What exactly does DD- WRT firmware has that Linksys stock firmware doesnt ?

And what does Tx and rx mean on the router ?


Tx is transmit, RX is receive.

DD-WRT adds, bandwidth logging, QoS, wireless bridging, Overclocking, dynamicDNS, control over connection limits, spying on your neighbors, increasing transmit power, speed increase, remote mangement, some services for hotspots, telnet/ssh, Xlink Kai server (xbox tunneling program for free xbox live like service), live bandwidth monitoring, VPN connections, internal virtual networks, scripting support (Firewall), and more...


----------



## pnuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Tx is transmit, RX is receive.

DD-WRT adds, bandwidth logging, QoS, wireless bridging, Overclocking, dynamicDNS, control over connection limits, spying on your neighbors, increasing transmit power, speed increase, remote mangement, some services for hotspots, telnet/ssh, Xlink Kai server (xbox tunneling program for free xbox live like service), live bandwidth monitoring, VPN connections, internal virtual networks, scripting support (Firewall), and more...


so really dd-wrt firmware is an overkill for someone who just wants wifi enabled? you mention "spying on your neighbors" how so?









also link you gave i entered router info and gave me router detail support by "v24 preSP2 beta build" and then below that gives 8-9 files. im still clueless as to what files should i be flashing with. sorry for the noobness.

lastly to my understanding? if the router is already version 1.1 i wont need to flashed with mini_generic.bin file correct? or would i still need to regardless


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnuttz*


so really dd-wrt firmware is an overkill for someone who just wants wifi enabled? you mention "spying on your neighbors" how so?









also link you gave i entered router info and gave me router detail support by "v24 preSP2 beta build" and then below that gives 8-9 files. im still clueless as to what files should i be flashing with. sorry for the noobness.

lastly to my understanding? if the router is already version 1.1 i wont need to flashed with mini_generic.bin file correct? or would i still need to regardless


For the WRT54GL this is what you want "dd-wrt.v24_std_generic.bin"

No you do not need to flash the mini build if your router is a 1.1

Spying on the neighbors. It is possible to link the router to a Windows folder share and if you install some packages, you can packet sniff and save the packets to a server that's connected to your router.

For your specific router it is not possible (at least for now), but the Atheros based routers with some special firmware can do some interesting things, like having a single router pretend to be any router a computer calls out for and when someone auto connects (default setting in windows) you can capture the packets and dig out the passwords and usernames for example.

DD-WRT is pretty overkill or some, but the ability to boost wifi transmit power is really useful (careful to not kill the chip) and the original Linksys firmware has problems tracking connections and requiring a reboot whenever it hits the limit. QoS is an interesting feature that takes some time to configure but in the end will make small internet connections be able to handle a lot more at the same time, (Gaming + VoIP while downloading on bittorent for example).


----------



## Hueristic

Warning OC'ing ove 40mw(IIRC) will burn out your chip even though the software allows OC to like 200!


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


There is a chart on dd-wrt forum maybe it should be linked in op.


It has been. It's listed as DD-WRT Router Compatiblility Search.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I forgot to mention this, I found an interesting script on the DD-WRT wiki, it flashes the Cisco light on the WRT54G/GL/GS acording to the CPU load avrages, I modified it a bit so now it flashes the white LED one time at >25% load, white LED two times at 25% load, orange LED three times at 50% load, and solid orange LED at 100% load.


Nice find, Darkknight! I added a link to the OP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Warning OC'ing ove 40mw(IIRC) will burn out your chip even though the software allows OC to like 200!


I've put 115 mW through mine, and it's been fine. Granted, I've got a heatsink and a fan on it, but I've never experienced issues with overheating. I've heard that a TX power boost up to about 85 mW is safe without extra cooling.


----------



## JMT668

i have a DLink what can i do with it?


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


i have a DLink what can i do with it?


Find your router's exact model name or number. Then, consult the DD-WRT Router Compatibility Search to determine if your model can accept DD-WRT.


----------



## pnuttz

cool thanks


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Warning OC'ing ove 40mw(IIRC) will burn out your chip even though the software allows OC to like 200!


Anything below 85mW should be perfectly fine. You might be confusing it with Buffalo's routers which has an internal amplifier.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Warning OC'ing ove 40mw(IIRC) will burn out your chip even though the software allows OC to like 200!


Im at 100 mw...


----------



## Coopa

Ok now i have a problem my router is WRT54 GS v7.2 when i try to put a wireless password on and click accept i cant connect wirelessly anymore it just says errors on Rx only way i can connect to the router is by wire. any ideas what might be causing this ?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coopa* 
Ok now i have a problem my router is WRT54 GS v7.2 when i try to put a wireless password on and click accept i cant connect wirelessly anymore it just says errors on Rx only way i can connect to the router is by wire. any ideas what might be causing this ?

What encryption are you using?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Anything below 85mW should be perfectly fine. You might be confusing it with Buffalo's routers which has an internal amplifier.


Probally, My memory is not what it used to be and I haven't set one up in about a year. But I hadn't seen it mentioned that they can be easily destroyed when OC'ing.


----------



## chobes

v24 doesnt work if the primary router is not a linux based router.. i spent numerous days about to give up before i found out that if the primary router is not a linux router you NEED to run v23 on the bridge...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Is Cisco a cooking ingredient?






































:thum b:


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chobes*


v24 doesnt work if the primary router is not a linux based router.. i spent numerous days about to give up before i found out that if the primary router is not a linux router you NEED to run v23 on the bridge...


Not entirely true. Some of the Linksys models run VXWorks, instead of Linux. You can use the VXWorks killer on those.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Thread Stucked


----------



## XAslanX

DD-WRT v24 micro on a WRT54GS
Best feature of the firmware that I like is the bandwidth monitor.


----------



## chobes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*





































:thum b:


that was actually asked by someone in my CCNA course in college... it was funny because he was dead serious.. the prof didnt think it was funny and pointed down the hall to the culinary building hehe


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Thread Stucked


Thank you


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Thread Stucked

Hey, hey! I'm glad to see this got stickied. A big thanks to everyone who contributed.


----------



## lilvipr05

Add me to the list. I am running v24-SP2 on a wrt310n and on a wrt54g in client bridged mode.


----------



## pnuttz

i gave it a tried and failed miserably. lol. updated firmware with v24_std_generic.bin file and 3/4 of the way updating it said "update are failed" somthing like that. power light flashed. Couldn't get into router, couldn't get a ping, until i started reading more on how to recover a bad flash. Now got it working again on default firmware. Perhaps i should've updated with the mini file first? version 1.1 router


----------



## Lige

Currently running two routers with v24 SP2.


----------



## Coopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


What encryption are you using?


Im using WEP.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnuttz*


i gave it a tried and failed miserably. lol. updated firmware with v24_std_generic.bin file and 3/4 of the way updating it said "update are failed" somthing like that. power light flashed. Couldn't get into router, couldn't get a ping, until i started reading more on how to recover a bad flash. Now got it working again on default firmware. Perhaps i should've updated with the mini file first? version 1.1 router


You should have flashed to the micro build first, and then flashed to standard. The stock firmware in your router won't successfully accept a large firmware update file. The DD-WRT micro build is small enough to get past the stock firmware's limitations. Then, because DD-WRT micro has no update file size limit, you can flash to the standard DD-WRT firmware. Give it another shot. The end result is well worth it.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Me*


You should have flashed to the micro build first, and then flashed to standard. The stock firmware in your router won't successfully accept a large firmware update file. The DD-WRT micro build is small enough to get past the stock firmware's limitations. Then, because DD-WRT micro has no update file size limit, you can flash to the standard DD-WRT firmware. Give it another shot. The end result is well worth it.


As I said before the WRT54GL 1.1 does NOT have the 3 mb file limit that was on the 1.0. That was the only change from 1.0 to 1.1 in the Linksys firmware.


----------



## pun3D

I'm on vacation right now so not sure what Lynksys router I have. But I got it and love it.

Never have to reboot and never had a problem. I also helped a friend with his router he would always disconnect in wow put that bad boy on his router and he never had a problem again. No problem in Dalaran either.


----------



## pnuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Me*


You should have flashed to the micro build first, and then flashed to standard. The stock firmware in your router won't successfully accept a large firmware update file. The DD-WRT micro build is small enough to get past the stock firmware's limitations. Then, because DD-WRT micro has no update file size limit, you can flash to the standard DD-WRT firmware. Give it another shot. The end result is well worth it.


the important thing is that i got it to work again.

wait you said the micro build, this is not the same as the mini build? it says on dd-wrt that initial flash should be with mini_generic.bin now im


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnuttz* 
the important thing is that i got it to work again.

wait you said the micro build, this is not the same as the mini build? it says on dd-wrt that initial flash should be with mini_generic.bin now im









First Mini, then Standard. I can't seem to find anything on the WRT54G v1.1 supporting Mega.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


First Mini, then Standard. I can't seem to find anything on the WRT54G v1.1 supporting Mega.


The WRT54GL will NOT support the Mega build because it only has 4 mb of flash memory, Mega needs something like 6-8 MB.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


The WRT54GL will NOT support the Mega build because it only has 4 mb of flash memory, Mega needs something like 6-8 MB.


I said the WRT54G, not the WRT54GL. And I did say I couldn't find anything on the mega build being supported.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I said the WRT54G, not the WRT54G*L*. And I did say I couldn't find anything on the mega build being supported.










That's what I run. IIRC it's 16mb. so should run mega. I use vintage just because It works fine.


----------



## scutzi128

I'm in. I love the bandwidth monitoring features.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnuttz* 
the important thing is that i got it to work again.

wait you said the micro build, this is not the same as the mini build? it says on dd-wrt that initial flash should be with mini_generic.bin now im









No, the micro build is not the same as the mini build, but you should be fine either way. The micro build is even smaller than the mini build; I recommended that you flash to it just to be safe. But what matters is that you got it working.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I said the WRT54G, not the WRT54GL. And I did say I couldn't find anything on the mega build being supported.


----------



## Enjoy765

WRT54G v.5 with dd-wrt v.24 micro

Never going back.


----------



## pnuttz

blah...upgraded to DD-WRT


----------



## minus.fireal

The password should be admin with a username - root.

EDIT: WRT54GL with v24-sp2 standard


----------



## pnuttz

^thanks i just found the answer right after i posted.

ok i have it set at 80mW for TX power and frequency is 250Hz is that ok?
also should i enabled afterburner.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnuttz*


^thanks i just found the answer right after i posted.

ok i have it set at 80mW for TX power and frequency is 250Hz is that ok?
also should i enabled afterburner.


80mW TX power is fine, but the router may overheat when overclocked to 250 MHz. I wouldn't go 250 unless you have a heatsink and/or fan on it. Afterburner is another name for Linksys's "SpeedBoost technology." This feature makes up the difference between the WRT54G and WRT54GS. If you don't have devices that support SpeedBoost, Afterburner can actually hinder performance.


----------



## Darkknight512

Just leave Afterburner (125 High Speed Mode) as is, it doesn't work very well and it only works with some specific Broadcom chipsets (ie. the ones labeled Linksys Speedbooster, Belkin G Plus, Buffalo Turbo G. IT DOES NOT APPLY TO SUPERG, 108 Mbit technology by Atheros)
----------------------------------------------------
My WRT54GL decided to shoot the config file in the foot today. First random things started disabling itself, and it suddenly set the webui to Chinese (I could read enough to find the English setting). Then the Wifi goes down and all I get is TX errors, I reboot a few times and I still get 100% TX errors. So I restored my config file and everything was fine. I was afraid I might have fried my radio chip...


----------



## Angmaar

I was going to upgrade to DD-WRT but I was wondering if the Micro firmware supports Overclocking.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angmaar*


I was going to upgrade to DD-WRT but I was wondering if the Micro firmware supports Overclocking.


It does, but only on certain versions of routers. I know for a fact that the WRT54GS v7.x doesn't support it.


----------



## Rajb1031

I just flashed 2 days ago. WRT54G ver2. Bumped clock up from 200 to 216


----------



## redsox83381

Just installed on my WRT160n. Pretty nifty so far.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Hi everyone,

Just received a new Linksys WRT54GL and installed DD-WRT...Everything was fine untill I entered a new Password then everything went from english to Possibly Japanese. Really it did and now I can't read anything







is there a language selection somewhere and if so where because I can't read This language lol.

Here's what I am talking a about so you don't think i am crazy


















Thankyou for your time

EDIT

Found and Fixed it


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxBeNigNxX*


EDIT

Found and Fixed it


Good to hear it. If you ever experience similar issues and can't reset the router from the web interface, use the 30/30/30 reset. Hold the reset button for 30 seconds while the router is powered on as usual. Then, without releasing the reset button, unplug the power cord and hold for another 30 seconds. After that, plug the router back in (without releasing reset) and continue to hold the reset button for a final 30 seconds. You may never need to use this, but I've used it a few times and it never hurts to know.


----------



## LuminatX

ok so i have a WRT150N with the DD-WRT v24 firmware..
but i find that not all of the tabs work all the time.
like im tryng to get to my wireless tab, wont work, same with Setup
but the tab NAT/QoS is working.

also i find my torrents realllly slow, like i should be getting 300-500kb/s or whatever... meanwhile im getting 10.


----------



## LuminatX

anyone??


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


ok so i have a WRT150N with the DD-WRT v24 firmware..
but i find that not all of the tabs work all the time.
like im tryng to get to my wireless tab, wont work, same with Setup
but the tab NAT/QoS is working.

also i find my torrents realllly slow, like i should be getting 300-500kb/s or whatever... meanwhile im getting 10.


Try a new thread


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Try a new thread










this still pertains to the DD-WRT though.. haha


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


ok so i have a WRT150N with the DD-WRT v24 firmware..
but i find that not all of the tabs work all the time.
like im tryng to get to my wireless tab, wont work, same with Setup
but the tab NAT/QoS is working.

also i find my torrents realllly slow, like i should be getting 300-500kb/s or whatever... meanwhile im getting 10.


Is it flashed with V24, V24 sp1 or V24 sp2?


----------



## stanglx302

I have:

Linksys WRT54G v6 with DD-WRT Micro

Buffalo WHR-G300N with DD-WRT Standard. I just bought it for $39, free shipping at Newegg and it rocks!!! Also, it was extremely easy to flash. I had it up and running on DD-WRT 5 minutes after I took it out of the box.

Guide for the WHR-G300N: http://neil-black.co.uk/projects/DD-...sh_guide.shtml


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Is it flashed with V24, V24 sp1 or V24 sp2?


this is what it says.

Firmware: DD-WRT v24 (05/24/08) std


----------



## optiCal3

Sorry if this is in the wrong place:
Didn't want to make my own thread for this but I have a cheapo Airlink AR670w router from Fry's and I've been following the forum on DD-WRT's site for months with no progress, until today when I decided to check up and it seems they finally have working firmware. I downloaded it and installed it and it's working great so far. For any of you that have AR670w's you should check this out. Here is the thread link (to see the progress and get help) and here is the download page (I downloaded both files and flashed to the factory one then flashed to the dd-wrt and had no problems)
_Caution: From reading the forum the firmware for this router is still in its initial phase (some people are having some issues) but I am currently running it with no problems and I have no issues installing it._


----------



## RotaryKnight

anybody have dd-wrt on a linksys wrt54g v6? I got the neutered version, was wondering if anybody have problems with it with the limited ram. Havent loaded the firmware yet until I know if anything is a problem with the limited ram. Only ram hogging thing that I might use would be the QOS.


----------



## Hueristic

Luminat lower your max allowed connections.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Running a modded WRT54GS v6 (physical mod for better cooling) with v.24 micro DD-WRT.

Glad to be aboard.

Also my router is OC by 25%


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I have the DD-WRT v24-sp2 (7/21/09)std on a WRT54GL v2.2..... I've been running DD-WRT for 2yrs now.... it rocks!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Im in, wrt54g v1
and a wrt54gs v7 which runs the "mini" firmware and sucks compared to the full.


----------



## spice003

wrt54gl v1.1 i think, running DD-WRT v24-sp1 std. will probably update the firmware soon.


----------



## OC Me

BrainSlayer Pre-SP2 build 12874 is out. Grab it here.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminatX* 
this is what it says.

Firmware: DD-WRT v24 (05/24/08) std

Try updating to DD-WRT v24 sp2


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Try updating to DD-WRT v24 sp2

There's no SP2 yet (only pre-SP2), but indeed, there's no reason to run stable releases unless you really like it stable. I usually run the latest versions.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


There's no SP2 yet (only pre-SP2), but indeed, there's no reason to run stable releases unless you really like it stable. I usually run the latest versions.


It has been so stable for me I don't even call it Pre/Beta anymore


----------



## LemonSlice

I'm currently running v24-sp2 build 13000m newd-micro-plus on my WRT54G2. Now I don't know what the difference is between newd micro, micro plus, or micro plus ssh.


----------



## Darkknight512

newd is the new wireless driver

SSH is SecureSHell which is basicly a secure terminal connection.


----------



## LemonSlice

For some weird reason, DD-WRT just made me obsessed with modding my router. First, can I install better antenna's in the WRT54G2? It seems to be 2 pins, one with a big glob of solder and one small bit. I assume the big glob is a different wire. Anyway, the thin metal things on the side seems to be the antennas, and they are soldered in 2 places. Can I make my own antenna to attach? Then will raising the Tx power actually increase the range or speed?


----------



## Darkknight512

It is possible according to this, http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtop...a37304cf7a5361

I can't seem to find a guide that shows the doing part.


----------



## LemonSlice

Well an inside look shows 2 solder points per side antenna. Does anyone know what solder point is what? They seem to connect to the antenna on different places.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Just joined. I've got a Linksys WRT54GS version 6.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LemonSlice* 
Well an inside look shows 2 solder points per side antenna. Does anyone know what solder point is what? They seem to connect to the antenna on different places.

A picture would be nice.


----------



## LemonSlice

I meant to upload these before, guess I forgot!


































I'm also thinking of sawing up an old heatsink and putting it on the broadcom chip. It was pretty warm when I opened the case.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


I meant to upload these before, guess I forgot!









[...snip...]

I'm also thinking of sawing up an old heatsink and putting it on the broadcom chip. It was pretty warm when I opened the case.


Hot is not a problem for that chip as long as the router is stable, if you are overclocking it in DD-WRT then a heatsink would be a good idea. This is my WRT54GL with heatsink (http://www.overclock.net/networking-...tallation.html), even with the heatsink the overclocked chip is hot enough to hurt if I touch it but the router is still rock stable.

It looks like you could de-solder the internal antennas and solder them to some RP-TNC connectors.


----------



## LemonSlice

Ahah, well I'm completely noob when it comes to this stuff, so I think it would be easier for me if I just directly soldered to the board without going through connectors. Now can someone explain to me why there are 2 pins for the antenna wire? And which one does what?


----------



## Darkknight512

I don't think you need to worry about that because you are just desoldering the connection on the antenna.


----------



## LemonSlice

So if I just solder 1 wire to both the pins that will work?? And are there any guides to making an antenna


----------



## Darkknight512

If you do a search on google you should come across many guides on how to make 2.4 GHz Wifi antenna's. I can't do that for you right now because I'm at school and our internet is acting up today.


----------



## Slider46

So happy that I'm finally able to use DD-WRT.

Got myself an ASUS WL-520GC and had flashed DD-WRT via the web interface and got it up and running within 15 minutes









Finally, a solid WiFi connection for the g/f's lappy


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
It has been so stable for me I don't even call it Pre/Beta anymore

I agree; the DD-WRT forums community recommends Pre-SP2/beta builds over v.24 SP1 for everyone.


----------



## Darkknight512

Did anyone check out DD-WRT.com today? Whole site got revamped!


----------



## LemonSlice

Whoa







It did!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Did anyone check out DD-WRT.com today? Whole site got revamped!

It did indeed, and nice, they're now advertising new dev releases


----------



## burrbit

so i just installed dd-wrt v24 mini generic on my wrt54g ver1.1. is it just me or is the web gui slower than the tomato gui? (or is my router just slow?) I do like it


----------



## Darkknight512

Yea DD-WRT's webgui is slower because Tomato developers spent alot of time making the AJAX based interface where only parts of the interface with new data gets updated.


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.dxzone.com/catalog/Antennas/WiFi/


----------



## Silent_Hill

Hey all ..

Just looking for some opinions on my current issue, would be happy to hear some thoughts.

Brand new rig (listed below) .. only a week old. Absolutely every single thing brand new. Running a Linksys WRT54GL with DD-WRT w/v24-sp2 standard.

After setting it up, I had my TX Power set at normal, which was 71. I then tried connecting at a moderate distance, and I have no luck (less than 50 ft, 1 wall, same floor level) and the signal isnt there or extremely faint.

Now Ive read where lots of people get great range, yet Im struggling at under 50ft. Modem is well centered in my room. I then tried upping the TX power to 100, and then to 115 (where I have it now) and still nothing. Im mostly using a DS, PSP, and Gateway laptop.

Open to any ideas ... this is all new to me, so I am very unfamiliar with most of the settings in DDWRT. I just know the basics (mac addresses, port forwarding, etc ...) Thanx in advance.

**~~**


----------



## hometoast

Could I get suggestions as to what router would be best for a dd-wrt install that:

1) Has Gbit ports.
2) Has 802.11n.
3) Can handle 30mbit service.

I'll likely have between now and the near future.
1. main PC. (wired)
2. wife laptop (wireless)
3. HTPC (wired)
4. House remote/tablet (wireless)
5. Home server (wired)
5. "extra" PC. (either)


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Could I get suggestions as to what router would be best for a dd-wrt install that:

1) Has Gbit ports.
2) Has 802.11n.
3) Can handle 30mbit service.

I'll likely have between now and the near future.
1. main PC. (wired)
2. wife laptop (wireless)
3. HTPC (wired)
4. House remote/tablet (wireless)
5. Home server (wired)
5. "extra" PC. (either)


x86 would be your only option I'm afraid then. Either get Untangle with a 802.11n card or any other UTM distro.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


x86 would be your only option I'm afraid then. Either get Untangle with a 802.11n card or any other UTM distro.


What if I dropped the gig-e requirement and purchased a separate switch for in-house networking?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


What if I dropped the gig-e requirement and purchased a separate switch for in-house networking?


The 802.11n and +30mbps is what really kicks it. I don't think any desktop router is decently capable of doing +30mbps stable.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


The 802.11n and +30mbps is what really kicks it. I don't think any desktop router is decently capable of doing +30mbps stable.


Talking stock or with QOS/etc installed?

I don't think I'll need 30 mbit over wireless, if its even attainable, its the wired stuff that'll need the big pipe.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Talking stock or with QOS/etc installed?

I don't think I'll need 30 mbit over wireless, if its even attainable, its the wired stuff that'll need the big pipe.


Level 7 QoS and other things to be exact. You can max the connection fine up to around 80/90MBps for around 30-40 connections on stock, but if you plan using thousands of connections (ie. for P2P), you'd need a pretty hefty router (together with a reasonably good connection)


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Level 7 QoS and other things to be exact. You can max the connection fine up to around 80/90MBps for around 30-40 connections on stock, but if you plan using thousands of connections (ie. for P2P), you'd need a pretty hefty router (together with a reasonably good connection)



thanks for clarifying! I'll be putting up a pfsense build workload soon.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Could I get suggestions as to what router would be best for a dd-wrt install that:

1) Has Gbit ports.
2) Has 802.11n.
3) Can handle 30mbit service.

I'll likely have between now and the near future.
1. main PC. (wired)
2. wife laptop (wireless)
3. HTPC (wired)
4. House remote/tablet (wireless)
5. Home server (wired)
5. "extra" PC. (either)


I think one of the most powerful router you could buy is the WRT600N, it fits everything but I don't know if it can handle a 30 mbit connection. It has a 300 mhz mips based broadcom CPU. I think it is overclockable.


----------



## burrbit

can someone post the signature code? im now running dd-wrt on one of my linksys wrt54g's


----------



## LemonSlice

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/networking-security/533922-dd-wrt-firmware-club.html"][B]DD-WRT Firmware Club[/B][/URL] | [url=http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/525748-4-ghz-overclock-club.html][u]:clock: 4 GHz Overclock Club :clock:[/u][/url]

[/CODE]
May not be exact, but looks visually the same. I couldn't find it either.


----------



## OC Me

Thank you LemonSlice. It has been added to the OP.


----------



## Darkknight512

I just upgraded to build 12966, been running for 3 days now, seems very stable.


----------



## Silent_Hill

Anyone care to comment on my situation a few posts back please ?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent_Hill*


Anyone care to comment on my situation a few posts back please ?


Stupid question, you have the antennas on right?

Another stupid question, the radios are on right?


----------



## Silent_Hill

Yes .. antenna's are both on (stock ones that came with it).

As for the Radio Scheduling option, that was a new thing for me, but Ive tried it both disabled, and Enabled/Always On and didnt really notice anything was better.

which is the better setting ?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silent_Hill*


Yes .. antenna's are both on (stock ones that came with it).

As for the Radio Scheduling option, that was a new thing for me, but Ive tried it both disabled, and Enabled/Always On and didnt really notice anything was better.

which is the better setting ?


I would try flashing DD-WRT v24 sp1 or even the original Linksys firmware and see if its a problem with your router or its a bug in DD-WRT

Just put Radio Scheduling to Off


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
I just upgraded to build 12966, been running for 3 days now, seems very stable.

Build 12966 is available here.


----------



## LemonSlice

I thought build 13000 was the latest







. It's what I'm running. Anyway, I think my router is broken, the wireless signal keeps dropping, and if I take another old router and plug it into the modem, it doesn't work, but if I plug it into the current router, it works fine, with great signal. The linksys I have keeps dropping connections and fails to connect most of the time.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LemonSlice*


I thought build 13000 was the latest







. It's what I'm running. Anyway, I think my router is broken, the wireless signal keeps dropping, and if I take another old router and plug it into the modem, it doesn't work, but if I plug it into the current router, it works fine, with great signal. The linksys I have keeps dropping connections and fails to connect most of the time.



Quote:



Latest development release

v24 preSP2 (Build12966)


Hmmm, where you getting build 13000?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Hmmm, where you getting build 13000?


Looks like they forgot to update the front page. The latest build is actually 13064:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/o...0-09-r13064%2F


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Looks like they forgot to update the front page. The latest build is actually 13064:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/o...0-09-r13064%2F

Indeed it is. Thanks gonX. I linked that page in the OP, seeing as the latest builds have been showing up there first.


----------



## Darkknight512

Something that some users may find useful is http://www.opendns.com/ my ISP's DNS servers tend to be slow so I use OpenDNS, it also allows me to put filters up for bad sites such as phishing sites. I can also browse through all the DNS requests that have gone through my network, it makes it quite obvious that someone on your network has a downloader Trojan when you see piles of random links that should not be on there.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Something that some users may find useful is http://www.opendns.com/ my ISP's DNS servers tend to be slow so I use OpenDNS, it also allows me to put filters up for bad sites such as phishing sites. I can also browse through all the DNS requests that have gone through my network, it makes it quite obvious that someone on your network has a downloader Trojan when you see piles of random links that should not be on there.

I use my local router for DNS caching (enable Local DNS), which then uses OpenDNS. My ISP's servers aren't really slow (in fact, they're about as fast as OpenDNS), but they blacklist certain things, which isn't really anything I need.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I use my local router for DNS caching (enable Local DNS), which then uses OpenDNS. My ISP's servers aren't really slow (in fact, they're about as fast as OpenDNS), but they blacklist certain things, which isn't really anything I need.


I do have localDNS enabled but sometimes when the DNS record is not cached my ISP's DNS server chokes on it for 15 seconds.


----------



## Hueristic

Any issues going from 23sp1 to 24sp2 on a wrt54gv1.1?

I just flashed a v8 with 24sp2 for someone and it outperforms my ver 1.1!

That's just not right!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Any issues going from 23sp1 to 24sp2 on a wrt54gv1.1?


The settings has changed significantly between those version, so I'd say yes. Why don't you just take your time to set it up again?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


The settings has changed significantly between those version, so I'd say yes. Why don't you just take your time to set it up again?


My main concern is not to see it brick. These routers are great when flashed but I've seen a few just give up and I think the flash is an iffy endevour to do repeatedly. I've unbricked 4 or so and still have 2 v.6 that I may have to make a pigtail for









So I want to make sure there are no known issues going from 23sp1 to 24sp2. I spent an hour or so reading over there the other day but It's a stinking information overload. That place has grown exponentially and my one surviving brain cell is struggling to keep up!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


My main concern is not to see it brick. These routers are great when flashed but I've seen a few just give up and I think the flash is an iffy endevour to do repeatedly. I've unbricked 4 or so and still have 2 v.6 that I may have to make a pigtail for









So I want to make sure there are no known issues going from 23sp1 to 24sp2. I spent an hour or so reading over there the other day but It's a stinking information overload. That place has grown exponentially and my one surviving brain cell is struggling to keep up!










Sorry I am a bit confused. What is the issue then, if it's not bricking?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Sorry I am a bit confused. What is the issue then, if it's not bricking?


I want to make sure there are no known issues going from 23sp1 to 24sp2


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I want to make sure there are no known issues going from 23sp1 to 24sp2


There shouldn't, if you're resetting the settings too. You can try to skip changing the settings, but I don't see a reason not to reset them (unless you're lazy







)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


(unless you're lazy







)


----------



## OC Me

I haven't had issues with upgrading and choosing to keep my settings.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
I haven't had issues with upgrading and choosing to keep my settings.

Same, but I never used anything below v24 SP1, so what do I know =?


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Same, but I never used anything below v24 SP1, so what do I know =?

I don't remember the option to keep your settings being in the earlier versions, but I could be wrong.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
I don't remember the option to keep your settings being in the earlier versions, but I could be wrong.

You can, my friend used V23 something and switched to V24. He told me it felt slower until he reset the settings and went ahead to reconfigure it.


----------



## Darkknight512

I don't think I will ever reset my firmware, I finally got Starcraft to work online (Hosting). Even when I reset it and copied my settings by screen shot it still did not work, but I recovered my settings and it worked.

Can't wait for Starcraft 2 so I can stop having these problems.


----------



## hitman1985

i just upgraded my firmware to current :

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) micro - build 13064

i hope i can get my wifi to work again as i messed something up in the old revision and couldnt get it to work


----------



## pnuttz

does anyone know why stupid wirelesss is not working no more? i have 5 bars and still cant connect. didnt do a thing to the settings.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnuttz*


does anyone know why stupid wirelesss is not working no more? i have 5 bars and still cant connect. didnt do a thing to the settings.


Did you try restarting the router?


----------



## pnuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Did you try restarting the router?


yep, did that. even took the plug out and reconnect everything one by one. still no luck. so i reverted back to the default settings. funny how i have better range now than with the dd-wrt firmware







wasn't like that before


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pnuttz*


yep, did that. even took the plug out and reconnect everything one by one. still no luck. so i reverted back to the default settings. funny how i have better range now than with the dd-wrt firmware







wasn't like that before


I actually had this happen to my router a while ago, I thought I killed the radio chipset. All I did was do the 30/30/30 reset and then restored a config file, then waited half an hour and then it was fine again. I'm not sure what happened, I guess its something with the beta versions.


----------



## MasterDan

DD-WRT user here







Love it, made my crap linksys router worth keeping! I just need to add a fan + heat sink because i've juiced up the power abit because I get a weak signal.

Any advice for that?


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterDan* 
DD-WRT user here







Love it, made my crap linksys router worth keeping! I just need to add a fan + heat sink because i've juiced up the power abit because I get a weak signal.

Any advice for that?

Check out my WRT54GL 80mm fan & heatsink mod here.


----------



## Dudeson169

I'm in! Screw Linksys stock firmware









wrt54g v2.2 @ dd-wrt v24 SP2


----------



## MasterDan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
Check out my WRT54GL 80mm fan & heatsink mod here.

Didn't see anything about a heatsink, but did about the fan. Thanks! Although, Mine is newer and the antennas don't screw out.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterDan* 
Didn't see anything about a heatsink, but did about the fan. Thanks! Although, Mine is newer and the antennas don't screw out.

I don't know how to take those ones apart, you should be able to find a guide.

I went the passive heatsink way, currently running my chip at 250 Mhz.

http://www.overclock.net/networking-...tallation.html


----------



## weezymagic

i got mine with a wrt54g v2


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterDan*


Didn't see anything about a heatsink, but did about the fan. Thanks! Although, Mine is newer and the antennas don't screw out.


The heatsink was sort of an addendum to the project. After I installed the fan, I took a stick-on heatsink from a southbridge on an old PC and stuck it on the Broadcom chip.


----------



## MasterDan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Me*


The heatsink was sort of an addendum to the project. After I installed the fan, I took a stick-on heatsink from a southbridge on an old PC and stuck it on the Broadcom chip.


Have you noticed any difference?


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterDan*


Have you noticed any difference?


I never tried running it overclocked without the heatsink & fan. Now I run it at 250 MHz 24/7 and it's never crashed or overheated.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterDan*


Have you noticed any difference?


You don't really need a fan, my router crashed at 250 mhz with nothing, but it runs perfectly stable for months at 250 mhz with my old 486 heatsink.


----------



## Aden Florian

*DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) mini* on *WRT54GL v1.1*

I like the GUI, haven't messed around with the settings much yet.


----------



## gonX

13230 is out:
http://dd-wrt.com/site/support/other...%2Fsvn13230%2F

13253 for some routers:
http://dd-wrt.com/site/support/other...%2Fsvn13253%2F


----------



## felipeanon

v24 SP2 Âµ @ WRT54G2 v1


----------



## error10

I use mine as a client to connect the LAN in my bedroom to the house wifi downstairs. Much less messy than running a cable through the floor.


----------



## hitman1985

anyone else had the language issue with the wrt54gl v1.1 on the new release ? if so please let me know how to go about fixing it, im not really on the router but ill assist the person that has the issue









installed ddwrt changed password, got japanese / chinese language.

thanks


----------



## vortech

Just found this club and it reminded me to check the new releases out! Please add my name to the list as I'll be adding the signature URL.









Home
AP1: Asus WL-500W - DD-WRT v24-sp2 (06/22/09) mega
AP2(WDS): Asus WL-500W - DD-WRT v24-sp2 (06/22/09) mini

Other(Manage)
AP: Asus WL-520GU - DD-WRT v24-sp2 (06/22/09) mini

I plan on adding a Asus RT-N16 very very soon!


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

I have a WRT54G v2.2 DD-WRT v24-sp2 SVN revision 12533 (07/21/09) std
I converted back in '07.... I bought the router in May '05....


----------



## hometoast

I'll be in the club shortly: I just need to flash my Asus RT-N16.


----------



## Shroomalistic

ive been running my linksys wrt160n for a couple weeks now with the latest dd-wrt.v24_std_generic.bin. Still trying figure out the best setup for it cause I cant seem to get my wireless n rates above 135mbps. driving me insane. if you have any pointers let me know.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

try the v24 sp2 it has some fixes for wireless n works good for me on my 300n.


----------



## hometoast

Count me in! 
Asus RT-N16 with Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (11/25/09) big


----------



## OpTicaL

Never knew a thread like this existed.

Using Linksys WRT54GL with DDWRT sp1 (updating to sp2 now).


----------



## Flash69

Count me in, been running it for several years now.


----------



## OpTicaL

Does anyone know how the VPN and VoiP versions work?

I searched Google and couldn't find a straight answer.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTicaL* 
Does anyone know how the VPN and VoiP versions work?

I searched Google and couldn't find a straight answer.

It's all here - http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php...nSlayer_Builds


----------



## gonX

13525 is out:
http://dd-wrt.com/site/support/other...8-09-r13525%2F


----------



## hometoast

I *did* have this set up on my RT-N16, but I uninstalled as to try to get ipv6 and windows 7 homegroup working.

I tried reinstalling it and the firmware upgrade page for the asus just reports that the firmware is invalid. I was unable to find any solution posted to the ddwrt forums and I usually ask here first.

Anyone else have problems getting this on a RT-N16? And if so, do you have ipv6 working (LAN side only for now)


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I *did* have this set up on my RT-N16, but I uninstalled as to try to get ipv6 and windows 7 homegroup working.

I tried reinstalling it and the firmware upgrade page for the asus just reports that the firmware is invalid. I was unable to find any solution posted to the ddwrt forums and I usually ask here first.

Anyone else have problems getting this on a RT-N16? And if so, do you have ipv6 working (LAN side only for now)


ipv6 is integrated, but making it work may be difficult for some.
http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/IPv6
http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=199019

Try the K26 builds if there are any for the N16.


----------



## GigaByte

Just finished setting up my new D-Link DIR-825 Rev B1. Thought I bricked it for a few minutes..

Firmware is DD-WRT v24-sp2 (12/28/09) std (SVN revision 13525).

First one supporting my router, released on 12/28/09, just in time







Other than the pretty lights not lighting up correctly (probably get fixed later), I love this firmware.


----------



## Darkknight512

My sister just bought a WRT54GL, modded it for her. running latest pre-sp2


----------



## vuxdu

Just got done setting up my Asus RT-N16 router with dd-wrt.

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (12/18/09) mini
(SVN revision 13491M NEWD-2 K2.6 Eko)

edit: Just flashed it to the big revision

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (12/28/09) big
(SVN revision 13527M NEWD-2 K2.6 Eko


----------



## Rebel4055

IN

WRT54GS V4 DD-WRT 24 sp2 mini

With fan mod!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vuxdu* 
Just got done setting up my Asus RT-N16 router with dd-wrt.

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (12/18/09) mini
(SVN revision 13491M NEWD-2 K2.6 Eko)

edit: Just flashed it to the big revision

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (12/28/09) big
(SVN revision 13527M NEWD-2 K2.6 Eko

Are you able to connect an N adapter in Mixed mode? Seems the router+laptop keep negotiating a G connection.


----------



## OC Me

Has anyone tried out tcp_bic? I'm wondering how it compares to tcp_vegas (which is enabled by default in V.24 SP2.) Supposedly it reduces or eliminates the need for QoS.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
Has anyone tried out tcp_bic? I'm wondering how it compares to tcp_vegas (which is enabled by default in V.24 SP2.) Supposedly it reduces or eliminates the need for QoS.

Vegas was an improvement over Westwood, which is the default in the latest stable release (100xx IIRC), but then they made Vegas the default recently. BIC is better together with CUBIC, unfortunately enough there's no CUBIC for kernel version 2.4 yet.


----------



## eroz

Using a linksys WRT54gl, flashed it with DD-WRT v24-sp2 (11/02/09) std - build 13064M VINT Eko. I wanted to be able to broadcast 2 SSID's, one with WPA2 and the other with WEP, to be able to let the DS access the internet.


----------



## [email protected]

Flashed 2 Linksys routers with the DD-WRT.....Like it...scared....hold my hand?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 
Flashed 2 Linksys routers with the DD-WRT.....Like it...scared....hold my hand?


----------



## Chilly

I'm in, I just bought a Linksys WRT54G2 for $30 CAD. Love it so far









I had to go buy a new router because my old D-Link DI-624 failed to work properly, it started to restart randomly and couldn't handle two computers. It had 4 years of service









I just upgraded the firmware from Stock to "dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic"


----------



## GigaByte

Several new v24 SP2 SVNs have been released yesterday, my D-Link DIR-825 is seeing instant results, I can torrent again with no hangs. 0~2% CPU useage for 1hr 10mins now


----------



## epicsurge

add me to the list, wrt54gs v6 with micro dd-wrt!


----------



## forthewinwinx2

I don't feel a difference on my ASUS RT-N16


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forthewinwinx2*


I don't feel a difference on my ASUS RT-N16










Yeah, the RT-N16 is good to begin with. I still run dd-wrt because the interface is better and its more funner.









that, and when I get around to it, I can run OpenVPN on it.


----------



## jacobroufa

Running an Asus WL-520GU with the DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) mini-usb-ftp firmware build 13064. Love it!!


----------



## KipH

I want to joint the club, but first I need to buy me a new router. I guess N even though I got noting that uses it, yet









So, could some kind person point me to a list of the good routers and then a guide to install.

Thanks.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kip69*


I want to joint the club, but first I need to buy me a new router. I guess N even though I got noting that uses it, yet









So, could some kind person point me to a list of the good routers and then a guide to install.

Thanks.


Look for something with 16 mb of ram and 8 mb of flash with a CPU faster then 200 mhz and you will be happy. Broadcom chip sets have the least problems.


----------



## killabytes

I just hacked my Microsoft MN-700 Gateway to DD-WRT. Took about 4hrs worth of work. 3hrs of that time was waiting for the bootloader to clear and rewrite.

Well worth it! No more daily restarts!


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


I'm in, I just bought a Linksys WRT54G2 for $30 CAD. Love it so far









I had to go buy a new router because my old D-Link DI-624 failed to work properly, it started to restart randomly and couldn't handle two computers. It had 4 years of service









I just upgraded the firmware from Stock to "dd-wrt.v24_micro_generic"










What V is yours? Mine is v1.5 I'm heart broken... I can't have dd-wrt firmware but it has done much better my router was stuck at 5megs and now i have 15megs







woot! but I want DD-WRT firmware ...


----------



## Nhb93

I've heard about this thing a lot, but could someone give me a direct, concise definition of what it is, besides saying it's custom firmware for routers. I'm on OCN, I don't need that basic.







Just something to convert me over to it.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I've heard about this thing a lot, but could someone give me a direct, concise definition of what it is, besides saying it's custom firmware for routers. I'm on OCN, I don't need that basic.







Just something to convert me over to it.









DD-WRT is an alternate operating system that you can run on many household broadband routers. It is a community-based, Linux-driven project that aims to make the router you already have better, for free. It supports many advanced features such as DNSMasq, adjustable wireless transmit power, overclocking, and much more. It is also said to be more stable than the stock firmware that your router comes with. From the DD-WRT homepage:

Quote:

DD-WRT is a Linux based alternative OpenSource firmware suitable for a great variety of WLAN routers and embedded systems. The main emphasis lies on providing the easiest possible handling while at the same time supporting a great number of functionalities within the framework of the respective hardware platform used.
You can check whether your router model is supported by going here. The official list of DD-WRT features is here. Please note that the list is not exhaustive. DD-WRT truly has a lot to offer.


----------



## Nhb93

Will it help to make my connection faster? I know that my internet speed is much faster than what I actually get. Speedtest gives faster speeds than say Steam does, or any download source for that matter.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
Will it help to make my connection faster? I know that my internet speed is much faster than what I actually get. Speedtest gives faster speeds than say Steam does, or any download source for that matter.

I've heard people say it made their connection faster, but it doesn't actually increase the speed of your DSL/cable/fiber/etc. DD-WRT would only make your connection faster if your router's old firmware was somehow reducing speeds. Speedtest is faster than your regular downloads because it works under optimal conditions. Many places you download from have throttles on how much bandwidth they can allow you.


----------



## Nhb93

I only ask since I've downloaded from Steam on another connection and got 1.1 or higher, compared with 760 or so at my house. Granted it's different connections.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I only ask since I've downloaded from Steam on another connection and got 1.1 or higher, compared with 760 or so at my house. Granted it's different connections.

Well, it certainly won't make your connection slower.







Many people find that it manages connections better than the stock firmware. For example, when multiple applications or devices are using the network at the same time, DD-WRT can speed things up. It does this mainly by allocating traffic with QoS.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I only ask since I've downloaded from Steam on another connection and got 1.1 or higher, compared with 760 or so at my house. Granted it's different connections.

Where it shines against stock router firmware (other than raw features and tinker value) is when you're running hundreds to thousands of socket connections. It's not so much the total bandwidth that a router has a problem with. It's things like torrent that open 2000 socket connections. That can destroy a stock router in some cases.

Even over performance, you can do things like run a proxy server on your router (squid might be a bit rough on slower hardware), and QOS helps a LOT if you have VOIP. I set my QOS for torrents to bulk and my gaming sockets to high. I can be seeding and downloading isos AND fragging in TF2 like nobody's business.


----------



## Ninjaposum

Jump in
Terayons/Toshiba=DOCSIS 3
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk86...80094545.shtml

Ping 10- 183 miles away from server, Backbone nearing completion.


----------



## hooah212002

I installed DD-WRT on my WRT54G last week. For the most part, I like it. i enjoy the capabilities and features (i.e.: bandwidth monitoring). However, It seems as though it likes to crash whenever I do certain things. For instance, the day after I installed it, i went to muck about with QoS and it crashed: I lost my IP address and had to do a hard boot of the router (30-30-30). Then, a few days ago, I was doing something else and it did the same.

i've left pretty much all settings the same "out of the box" except I overclocked a bit to 225. Also, the GUI seems a bit sluggish.

I'm fairly certain I installed the latest non-beta, but I am at work and will have to check tomorrow morning and post that.

+10 for OCN woot!


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
I installed DD-WRT on my WRT54G last week. For the most part, I like it. i enjoy the capabilities and features (i.e.: bandwidth monitoring). However, It seems as though it likes to crash whenever I do certain things. For instance, the day after I installed it, i went to muck about with QoS and it crashed: I lost my IP address and had to do a hard boot of the router (30-30-30). Then, a few days ago, I was doing something else and it did the same.

i've left pretty much all settings the same "out of the box" except I overclocked a bit to 225. Also, the GUI seems a bit sluggish.

I'm fairly certain I installed the latest non-beta, but I am at work and will have to check tomorrow morning and post that.

+10 for OCN woot!

Which WRT54G are you using and definitely post back exactly which build you installed.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Which WRT54G are you using and definitely post back exactly which build you installed.

V.5

Build v24-12548


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
V.5

Build v24-12548

same here got the old wrt54g v5.0

I suggest get the "DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) micro - build 13064 "
I haven't experienced any crash yet .. does'nt get dc
so far this the best build i got ..


----------



## monogoat

WRT-150N - v24-sp2 std (Build 13064) - Wireless Access Point

WRT54G - v24-sp2 micro (Build 12548M) - Wireless Bridge (HTPC & Xbox 360)
(v5 I believe, the one you can unlock the extra ram on)


----------



## Mr_Torch

I am using the dd-wrt.v24-13064_VINT_mega on my WRT54GS ver 1.0
because I needed it as a Repeater Bridge to my work area. I have it repeating from my D-Link DIR-615 "N" router. It works great.
I needed to be able to hook up computers via the Ethernet cables because they didn't have wireless capabilities. Happy guy here.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YaGitâ„¢* 
same here got the old wrt54g v5.0

I suggest get the "DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) micro - build 13064 "
I haven't experienced any crash yet .. does'nt get dc
so far this the best build i got ..









Hmm. Perhaps I should try out SP2...


----------



## hooah212002

Ok, now which file do I download if I am upgrading to a newer DD-WRT? Attached is an SS of the file options for me to download:


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hooah212002* 
Ok, now which file do I download if I am upgrading to a newer DD-WRT? Attached is an SS of the file options for me to download:

If you're upgrading from one version of DD-WRT to another, you should use the .bin file.


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Quote:

Ok, now which file do I download if I am upgrading to a newer DD-WRT? Attached is an SS of the file options for me to download:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
If you're upgrading from one version of DD-WRT to another, you should use the .bin file.

Yup .. I did dl the last one on your ss ..


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


If you're upgrading from one version of DD-WRT to another, you should use the .bin file.


They are ALL .bin. The 2 zip files unzip to .bin, and the bottom 2 are .bin.......


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


They are ALL .bin. The 2 zip files unzip to .bin, and the bottom 2 are .bin.......


Well... the third from the top one is the one you want. The bottom one if you have need for OLSR.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Well... the third from the top one is the one you want. The bottom one if you have need for OLSR.


Thank you.

edit: yep, that worked. Too bad you can't rep mods.


----------



## blacklotusul

hello Guys,I own a Linksys WRt54GL V1.1 with latest DD-WRt from Yestrdays download V24 Sp2...Because IÂ´m not very used to work with networs stuffs and this settings, could someone guide me to a link or description about every Setting for this DD-WRT in thid WRT54GL? Thanks a lot in advance...


----------



## Slider46

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blacklotusul* 
hello Guys,I own a Linksys WRt54GL V1.1 with latest DD-WRt from Yestrdays download V24 Sp2...Because IÂ´m not very used to work with networs stuffs and this settings, could someone guide me to a link or description about every Setting for this DD-WRT in thid WRT54GL? Thanks a lot in advance...

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Tutorials


----------



## Mootsfox

Converted about...

1.5 months ago.


----------



## elko

Am running

System Router Name
Router Model Linksys WRT160NL

Firmware Version
DD-WRT v24-sp2 (04/23/10) std - build 14311










Best router yet,


----------



## gonX

To be honest I'm a bit disappointed in the way DD-WRT has done things over the past. I've flashed my WRT54GS back to stock firmware, and I am not only pinging lower (albeit only a 2ms difference), but I also get better results on Speedtest, even when QoS was off on WRT!


----------



## OC Me

2ms seems well within the margin of error. I've tried connecting my PC directly to the modem, and it didn't affect my ping.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm in! WRT-54GL :-D


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


To be honest I'm a bit disappointed in the way DD-WRT has done things over the past. I've flashed my WRT54GS back to stock firmware, and I am not only pinging lower (albeit only a 2ms difference), but I also get better results on Speedtest, even when QoS was off on WRT!


It does not affect my ping or speeds maybe you needed to try a newer or older firmware.


----------



## Jtvd78

How does DD-WRT compare to Tomato?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


It does not affect my ping or speeds maybe you needed to try a newer or older firmware.


I tried both the stable one and the latest (145xx I think), with no success. My father is super paranoid though, because he thinks I'm the reason why he gets spikes in Counter-Strike, yet he still gets them when hooked up directly to the modem with a different external IP.


----------



## reaper~

I'm in. Flashed a Linksys WRT160N v.3 last night. It's working beautifully right now. Also got that Linksys for free so I couldn't be any happier.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtvd78* 
How does DD-WRT compare to Tomato?

Tomato is lighter and quicker (interface-wise.) Some people prefer it due to its speed. It's also AJAX based, so you don't have to refresh after changing settings. DD-WRT is more feature-packed and more powerful, in addition to being supported on a wider range of hardware.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I tried both the stable one and the latest (145xx I think), with no success. My father is super paranoid though, because he thinks I'm the reason why he gets spikes in Counter-Strike, yet he still gets them when hooked up directly to the modem with a different external IP.

Wierd sounds more like junk maybe on his pc causing lag spikes and i have a 300n not a 54g but i ran it on my 54g problem free to. Funny enugh it runs better then my stock firmware i get freezes and reboots on the stock linksys firmware.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Wierd sounds more like junk maybe on his pc causing lag spikes and i have a 300n not a 54g but i ran it on my 54g problem free to. Funny enugh it runs better then my stock firmware i get freezes and reboots on the stock linksys firmware.

He has practically nothing installed on his PC... but what do I know. All I know that we can be connected to the exact same server when only he is experiencing the problems and I am not, and yet he still thinks it's because of me.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


He has practically nothing installed on his PC... but what do I know. All I know that we can be connected to the exact same server when only he is experiencing the problems and I am not, and yet he still thinks it's because of me.


Maybe his network drivers are buggy?


----------



## kurtdh

Can installing this firmware, or other cfw on your router have any positive effects on online gaming? Like decreased ping times, or any other positive effects? My whole existence is online gaming..so if it can't help with online gaming in any way, shape, or form..not interested


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurtdh*


Can installing this firmware, or other cfw on your router have any positive effects on online gaming? Like decreased ping times, or any other positive effects? My whole existence is online gaming..so if it can't help with online gaming in any way, shape, or form..not interested










It can help with gaming if you configure QoS properly, but its a little hit and miss, some people have improvements while some don't.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Maybe his network drivers are buggy?


That could be a possibility, but we're practically using the same network card with the same drivers. He hasn't mentioned anything about lag the past week, so I guess it's fine now.


----------



## supra_rz

wrt54g [email protected] DD-WRT for wireless bridge here


----------



## IBuyJunk

I have a WRT54G and WRT54GS both flashed with DD-WRT. Not sure where the first one went but I used it for a wireless bridge at college. The second one was flashed yesterday ... works so much better. Kinda wish I knew where the first one went :/


----------



## ZTR1760

if you dont like the dd-wrt is it easy to revert back to the origonal firmware? Where would you download it? I just bought a Linksys WRT310N V2.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZTR1760*


if you dont like the dd-wrt is it easy to revert back to the origonal firmware? Where would you download it? I just bought a Linksys WRT310N V2.


I don't think that you'll want to go back, but you can. Reverting is doable, but be sure to make a backup of your original firmware before you flash to DD-WRT. If you can't make a backup of the stock FW, download the official firmware file from the Linksys download page.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

off linksys website and you can flash right back to it i had to flash mine between stock and ddwrt befor cause it was having issues.


----------



## gonX

If you have a firmware based on VXWorks, you'll have to use the VXWorks reverter before flashing back to original Linksys firmware - otherwise it won't accept the file.


----------



## Mootsfox

Just flashed my WRT320N, to replace my WRT54G V2.2 since the 320N has gigabit ports <3


----------



## IBuyJunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC Me*


I don't think that you'll want to go back, but you can. Reverting is doable, but be sure to make a backup of your original firmware before you flash to DD-WRT. If you can't make a backup of the stock FW, download the official firmware file from the Linksys download page.


The router actually works for more than 20 minutes at a time! More than I can say for any Links--t on stock firmware. Seriously, these things are garbage from the factory.


----------



## MC-Sammer

Not sure if anyone would know this, but are there any benchmarks floating around for dd-wrt?

I have a wrt54G2 V.1 and I can hardly hit the Wi-Fi with my desktop, so I was thinking about putting dd-wrt on the router to try and get a better signal.

I'm just weighing whether or not I would get a boost in speed and/or signal strength before I decide to to the firmware flash.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MC-Sammer* 
Not sure if anyone would know this, but are there any benchmarks floating around for dd-wrt?

I have a wrt54G2 V.1 and I can hardly hit the Wi-Fi with my desktop, so I was thinking about putting dd-wrt on the router to try and get a better signal.

I'm just weighing whether or not I would get a boost in speed and/or signal strength before I decide to to the firmware flash.

You can try to do a bandwidth and latency test between 2 computers over wireless. You could also try to spam the router with connections while it does this.


----------



## MC-Sammer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


You can try to do a bandwidth and latency test between 2 computers over wireless. You could also try to spam the router with connections while it does this.


That would work, but I have no way of going back to the default firmware

I decided to flash it to "DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/30/08) micro" (the eco wrt54g2 version or some such thing)

I figure, it's still more flexible then the factory firmware so I'll be able to tweak and tune to get more use out of it anyway.

And even if it does break (somehow) then we'll just upgrade to a wireless N router ^_^


----------



## anon-nick

hi guys, im running DD-WRT v24-sp2 (05/21/10) micro (SVN revision 14471M NEWD-2 Eko).

and i still get random INTERNET failure in client bridge mode. if my wrt54g v5 had more space i would go to a superior firmware. *TOMATO*.

/rant. goodbye


----------



## ez12a

I absolutely love my Asus 520gu with DDWRT. It is equal or superior to the WRT54GL in every way.

i might be replacing my home router with a Optiplex SFF running pfSense.


----------



## mav2000

Hi am using V24 sp2 on an Asus RT G32 so that I can use it as an access point. This is the guide I am using:

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php...eless_Repeater

But everytime I get to change the wireless mode to repeater, I am stumped as I dont have a repeater mode in my drop down menu...then when I choose client briged mode, and go to virtual interface and press add, the router just gets disconnected....crap man, can someone help


----------



## Darkknight512

Try ad-hoc, I think the client server thing is when you have multiple DD-WRT routers.

Also, what version of DD-WRT (srd, mini, VPN) are you running, repeater should be right under Ad-Hoc.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Try ad-hoc, I think the client server thing is when you have multiple DD-WRT routers.

Also, what version of DD-WRT (srd, mini, VPN) are you running, repeater should be right under Ad-Hoc.

When you have multiple DD-WRT routers in a mesh ad-hoc network, you may want to implement B.A.T.M.A.N. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B.A.T.M.A.N.

It's supported in some builds of WRT.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
When you have multiple DD-WRT routers in a mesh ad-hoc network, you may want to implement B.A.T.M.A.N. http://www.google.com/search?sourcei...UTF-8&q=BATMAN

It's supported in some builds of WRT.


Also, who wouldn't want to "implement BATMAN".

I'd implement BATMAN and the crank it up to 11.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
Also, who wouldn't want to "implement BATMAN".

I'd implement BATMAN and the crank it up to 11.

FAIL I linked the wrong link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B.A.T.M.A.N.


----------



## schybrid

I havea WRT610N wireless router, and im getting pretty good speeds with it. 60MB down, 7MB up.
what is this change you guys are making to the router ?
can I / will this change help my router perform better ?
if so, how, and what link will help me ?

thanks

also, my router gets pretty damn hotttttt, i mean real hot, ive added a intel fan on it to keep it cool,(old fan i had from my i7 processor


----------



## Darkknight512

It will probably not perform better, but will give you a pile of features that may or may not be useful to you.

You can also underclock the CPU in your router if it get's too hot, but I would not worry about it, the chip can probably take 80C no problem.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *schybrid* 
I havea WRT610N wireless router, and im getting pretty good speeds with it. 60MB down, 7MB up.
what is this change you guys are making to the router ?
can I / will this change help my router perform better ?
if so, how, and what link will help me ?

Hello, and welcome. Everything you need should be in my original post. The installation wiki is here.


----------



## schybrid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
Hello, and welcome. Everything you need should be in my original post. The installation wiki is here.

im not really understanding what mod has been made here. what are you guys modifying on the modem , if its not the speed, what is modified ?

i had to add a fan to keep the heat down, but its just mounted externally, the modem is just sitting ontop of the fan.
can i connect the fan to the power of the modem somehow also ??? if so, where ?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *schybrid* 
im not really understanding what mod has been made here. what are you guys modifying on the modem , if its not the speed, what is modified ?

i had to add a fan to keep the heat down, but its just mounted externally, the modem is just sitting ontop of the fan.
can i connect the fan to the power of the modem somehow also ??? if so, where ?

We are completely changing the OS that is running on the router.

You can open the router up and connect the 2 lines from the fan to the power supply leads.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
We are completely changing the OS that is running on the router.

You can open the router up and connect the 2 lines from the fan to the power supply leads.

The power supply is already way below spec, so I'd advise not to do that.


----------



## schybrid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


We are completely changing the OS that is running on the router.

You can open the router up and connect the 2 lines from the fan to the power supply leads.



change the OS why ?

my modem works perfectly fine, and is running at 60mb/7mb

also, yeah, onthe wiretap, ifigured its prolly not a good idea, and ive already hooked up a seperate transformer/fan/combo.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *schybrid*


change the OS why ?


I think you're missing the point. I replaced the OS on my router so that I could create virtual WANs and setup QoS better than the stock could. That's just one example.

Other stuff:

Anyone else try running ddwrt on the asus rt-n16? I can't seem to get my rate above "54Mbs" when set to N-Only.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *schybrid*


change the OS why ?

my modem works perfectly fine, and is running at 60mb/7mb

also, yeah, onthe wiretap, ifigured its prolly not a good idea, and ive already hooked up a seperate transformer/fan/combo.


The same reason why some people prefer Windows XP over Windows 98







It's better in some ways, but you do in theory lose all warranty on it.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *schybrid*


change the OS why ?


Bandwidth logging, overclocking, QoS, better firewall, VPN, WDS, sometimes lower ping, Dynamic DNS, virtual interfaces, scripts, logging, SNMP, MACupd, and more


----------



## zaccaglin

in lol


----------



## kdashjl

wrt300n v1 dd-wrt v24 sp1
wrt54gs v1 dd-wrt v24 sp1 (power led blinking)


----------



## Roxxas049

Any news on a proper firmware upgrade for a Netgear wndr-3700? I'd love to turn up my transmit power.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxxas049* 
Any news on a proper firmware upgrade for a Netgear wndr-3700? I'd love to turn up my transmit power.

Yes, http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=58349

It just requires a lot of work on your end because it's not fully supported yet. You should be able to get OpenWRT working on it.


----------



## CryWin

I run DDWRT on both of my Linksys WRT54G routers. It works great, and it has a ton more options..


----------



## eclipseaudio4

well i'm in Love dd-wrt!
currently have a 54g v.2 16M ram 4M cache running sp2 mega(poor thing lost is WAN port)
and a 54G2 v.1 8M ram 2 M cache running sp2 micro.

Not sure what I am going to do with the G2 as I just bought it to play with.


----------



## OC Me

I've got sad news, folks.







My beloved GL was partially crippled yesterday in an unfortunate thunderstorm. Thankfully, the cable modem took the brunt of the charge coming down the coax cable. However, after ravaging the modem, the ruthless voltage managed to travel out the modem's ethernet port and into my router. One of the two ethernet ports on my motherboard is also kaput. Thankfully, though, it seems that the ports were the only things damaged on both the router and the motherboard. I can still HTTP and SSH into the GL via wired and wireless LAN.

So, I need a new router. Because the WAN port was the only thing damaged on the GL, I'll be using it as a wireless repeater when I get the new one. Right now, I'm between the Linksys E2000 (a renamed WRT320N), E3000 (a renamed WRT610N), and the Netgear WNDR3700. What say you all?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OC Me* 
I've got sad news, folks.







My beloved GL was partially crippled yesterday in an unfortunate thunderstorm. Thankfully, the cable modem took the brunt of the charge coming down the coax cable. However, after ravaging the modem, the ruthless voltage managed to travel out the modem's ethernet port and into my router. One of the two ethernet ports on my motherboard is also kaput. Thankfully, though, it seems that the ports were the only things damaged on both the router and the motherboard. I can still HTTP and SSH into the GL via wired and wireless LAN.

So, I need a new router. Because the WAN port was the only thing damaged on the GL, I'll be using it as a wireless repeater when I get the new one. Right now, I'm between the Linksys E2000 (a renamed WRT320N), E3000 (a renamed WRT610N), and the Netgear WNDR3700. What say you all?

If you can spare a LAN port, you can use one of the LAN ports as the WAN port.


----------



## OC Me

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
If you can spare a LAN port, you can use one of the LAN ports as the WAN port.

It's definitely something I've thought about, but I'd rather just start from scratch. I tried this guide but was unable to get it functioning correctly. I suspect the LAN port that went to the PC could be dead as well, leaving me with only three.

I suppose I'm going with N for the sake of future-proofing, rather than as something I'll use now. I'm not sure that I'd need a dual-radio model as opposed to a dual-band, single-radio model like the E2000.


----------



## hellr4isEr

any1 good with multi-wan setup? i never could understand it.. running dd-wrt newest one on netgear wnr3500 v2..


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


any1 good with multi-wan setup? i never could understand it.. running dd-wrt newest one on netgear wnr3500 v2..


There are some guides on it in the DD-WRT wiki.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


There are some guides on it in the DD-WRT wiki.


tried them but i keep messing up.. and im not that expert with dd-wrt.. ill come back with questions in a few days


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


tried them but i keep messing up.. and im not that expert with dd-wrt.. ill come back with questions in a few days










Check here. Seems easy to me. I plan to use it in a few weeks.


----------



## jetpuck73

What version should I use with a WRT54G v3?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


What version should I use with a WRT54G v3?


The router database gives you a specific and usually up-to-date answer.

It doesn't support the mega or big builds so you just need to pick the feature set you want.

And currently r13064 revision is recommended.


----------



## OC Me

Well, I picked up the WZR-HP-G300NH and got it going ($70 shipped at Newegg







). It's been a great router. Flashing was as simple as logging in and selecting the DD-WRT .bin. For anyone else with the router, I highly recommend g300nh.blogspot.com. Even though Atheros hardware doesn't currently support Optware, the guy found a workaround that uses OpenWRT code. I hooked up an old iPod and managed to hack together a crude NAS setup with Samba.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetpuck73* 
What version should I use with a WRT54G v3?

http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=51486
I would avoid the suggestion of the router database and use this thread for builds. The database recommends usually the 10/10/09 build which was a poor build and should be steered clear of. I use Brainslayer builds in both my routers (wrt54g v5 and Netgear wnr3500l) specifically a micro_generic and a mini built for the Netgear.

Anyone have any luck setting up a client bridge on a wrt54g v5 lately? I cannot get it going for the life of me using the latest Brainslayer micro_generic build. I followed the instructions to the T on the wiki even the hard resets and it still won't connect. I am using a WPA2 Personal Mixed network right now could this be the problem? I will go no lower then a WPA Personal.


----------



## jetpuck73

Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## herkalurk

Just installed, now, at 2 am, because I decided to, so I'm in


----------



## jetpuck73

I just installed it and like it alot better then Tomato.


----------



## Psycho666

finally! add me to the club








i'm running a WRT610N router with DD-WRT v24-sp2 firmware








internet is definetly faster and the WiFi has a lot better range


----------



## Darkknight512

I just got an extra WRT54G for free, one of the 2 mb flash, 4 mb ram ones, just got DD-WRT working on it, so far I can't think of a use for it yet.


----------



## Psycho666

i'm wondering if there is a better version for my WRT610N router


----------



## Darkknight512

I just switched my main router to Tomato, I didn't like it the first time I tried it but dang now that I try it again, it has everything I need and the interface is super slick and fast.


----------



## OC Me

Set your extra router up as a repeater. It'll only need a power source.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

is there an idiots guide to installing this stuff?????


----------



## vortech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


is there an idiots guide to installing this stuff?????


It's different for every router, the first thing you need to do is make sure you have a supported device.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices

Once you find your router on there look at the "Notes for Running DD-WRT" column for specific details. I'd also recommend searching the official forums before you attempt an install just to make sure there are no issues with current builds.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
is there an idiots guide to installing this stuff?????

If you know your router's model number/name you should be able to find a full page about that device on the forums. they usually have a step by step procedure to install it.

You can PM me or add my MSN if you need help.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

i know my router is supported (i think) i have a wrt54gs v7 but i read that intel chips are not supported? i dont know if i have an intel chip though. ill prob take you up on your pm offer....cause ive NEVER flashe anything and i really dont understand what im reading LOL


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


i know my router is supported (i think) i have a wrt54gs v7 but i read that intel chips are not supported? i dont know if i have an intel chip though. ill prob take you up on your pm offer....cause ive NEVER flashe anything and i really dont understand what im reading LOL


That's the same one as I used to use for my router. It's a complicated flash process, but it works:
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php...the_WRT54GS_v7


----------



## sexybastard

I picked up a Linksys/Cisco WRT-160N refurb from amazon a few weeks ago for $30. It sucked with the stock firmware but after flashing it to DD-WRT the thing is amazing. I can max out my 50mb/s connection all night without ever worrying about overheating or crashing.


----------



## repo_man

Am trying to tweak a wrt54gs v7 for a friend (who got it from a friend, who had put DD WRT on it...







). I've got the newest firmware on it (DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) ). My problem is that whenever I change _any_ setting and try to apply or save the setting it redirects to http://192.168.1.1/apply.cgi page and hangs there. Never messed with DD WRT before, is there something I'm doing wrong? When I refresh back to 192.168.1.1 it just pulls up the same old settings as before.


----------



## beers

Yay, DD-WRT club.
My Asus RT-N16 has been humming along nicely since January with this third party firmware. Can't remember the specific build in use, I think I updated it sometime around august.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Am trying to tweak a wrt54gs v7 for a friend (who got it from a friend, who had put DD WRT on it...







). I've got the newest firmware on it (DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) ). My problem is that whenever I change _any_ setting and try to apply or save the setting it redirects to http://192.168.1.1/apply.cgi page and hangs there. Never messed with DD WRT before, is there something I'm doing wrong? When I refresh back to 192.168.1.1 it just pulls up the same old settings as before.











You're using Chrome, which has some issues with DD-WRT.
Use a later version of DD-WRT than that one, it's a bit old. Use the weekly-ish snapshots instead:
http://dd-wrt.com/site/support/other...-V24-preSP2%2F


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


You're using Chrome, which has some issues with DD-WRT.
Use a later version of DD-WRT than that one, it's a bit old. Use the weekly-ish snapshots instead:
http://dd-wrt.com/site/support/other...-V24-preSP2%2F


I'm using Firefox 3.x(x6 iirc)









Though I'll flash up to the one you linked to tonight Gonx, thanks. I'll see if that fixes it.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Am trying to tweak a wrt54gs v7 for a friend (who got it from a friend, who had put DD WRT on it...







). I've got the newest firmware on it (DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) ). My problem is that whenever I change _any_ setting and try to apply or save the setting it redirects to http://192.168.1.1/apply.cgi page and hangs there. Never messed with DD WRT before, is there something I'm doing wrong? When I refresh back to 192.168.1.1 it just pulls up the same old settings as before.










Reset to factory defaults and try again?


----------



## dracotonisamond

reporting in. linksys E3000 running big.

and in the past i have had a WRT-300N, WNR824N and a WNR2000


----------



## Darkknight512

I just got a WRT54G v8 running as a repeater bridge - connected to a WRT54GL running Tomato 2.28 by Wifi. I can't seem to verify that my laptop is connected to the bridge or not, the signal reach appears to be farther now though. All switch ports are working on the repeater bridge so now my sisters Xbox 360 has wifi for free! (Take that Microsoft!)

However it looks like tomato firmware's device list does not display the information correctly when a device is connected to the bridge. It doubles up every device wired to the repeater bridge as both a wired connection and wireless connection.

The repeater bridge running DD-WRT does not seem to show it's own wireless connections except the Tomato router which is its access point.

Edit: Just switched to WDS, works even better.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Reset to factory defaults and try again?

(I've yet to flash it since my last post, got busy last night) I tried the "30/30/30 reset" and it still had the same hanging at the webpage problem.


----------



## txtsd

count me in, I'm running-

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (06/09/10) std-nokaid
(SVN revision 14583M NEWD Eko)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol my router gets picky i gota switch differt versions of dd-wrt and stock firmware every few months.


----------



## Shub

Hey guys, I'm wondering about a couple of things. I've been a DD-WRT user for a long time but something may have come up with my ISP (Comcast) and I don't understand something I see in DD-WRT's Status | WAN tab.
Here's a pic:
Attachment 182276
Obviously this is my bandwidth usage for November. What I don't understand is what the "Total Traffic" section at the top means. It's wildly different from the column chart underneath.

Also: does anybody know what actually happens when you hit the 250GB/month cap with Comcast? As you can see I'm way over that limit and today I'm having trouble downloading anything. Even regular HTTP downloads mysteriously stop. I was wondering if Comcast does something to detect and stop prolonged file transfers that aren't simply web browsing when you go past their 250 GB monthly cap. Is it just a fluke with my connection or is what I'm experiencing Comcast's fault?


----------



## Darkknight512

I think Comcast gives you a warning if you go past the 250 GB cap, second time and they cut you.

The Total traffic I think is the amount of bandwidth used since the router turned on, or rebooted. The total traffic used that month is on the bottom.


----------



## herkalurk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
I think Comcast gives you a warning if you go past the 250 GB cap, second time and they cut you.

The Total traffic I think is the amount of bandwidth used since the router turned on, or rebooted. The total traffic used that month is on the bottom.

I've gone past it 2 months in a row, after the 2nd month they called me and sent me a letter telling me not to do it again. That was about 2 years ago. I'm close to that mark right now, if they disconnect me, one of their reps will get an earful. Honestly though, you have to pass it by a substantial margin. I think I transferred like 290 GB, or 40 GB over the limit. I've used my resources since then to make sure I don't from now on, but still, if they get annoying over 1 gb of transfer I'd be sure to tell them where they can go shove it. You know as well as I do that not everyone is using 250 gb a month, so it'll even out.


----------



## glycerin256

count me in.

I have an original Linksys WRT54GL running DD-WRT. ill have to check the build # next time im at the compy.

i love it, btw. ive had maybe 1 problem in the past year. the neighbors got a new router and decided to match my wireless channel (they didnt know the difference. a quick look in inssider revealed the issue, and a channel switch later I was back in business.

maybe ill upgrade in the future. get me some gigabit ethernet and wireless N...


----------



## caffeinescandal

running mini-usb on a wrtsl54gs and micro on a wrt54g v5 here.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Nice! Had no idea this club was around. Running the latest K2.6 build on my Netgear 3500L. Been using DD-WRT for years on a multitude of different routers. Has anyone here tried the x86 version? Wondering how it compares to pfsense or untangle.


----------



## hooah212002

Got a question guys/gals: whenever I torrent, it knocks out my net and kills my wi-fi, but the torrents keep running. I only noticed this when I tried to run QoS for bittorrent, but I have since disabled QoS and even did a factory reset.

WRT54G V5 running latest firmware.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


Got a question guys/gals: whenever I torrent, it knocks out my net and kills my wi-fi, but the torrents keep running. I only noticed this when I tried to run QoS for bittorrent, but I have since disabled QoS and even did a factory reset.

WRT54G V5 running latest firmware.


Increase the connection limit, under the "Administration" menu item.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Increase the connection limit, under the "Administration" menu item.


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Aximous

Add me, using 2xWRT-54GLs with DD-WRT v24 sp2


----------



## LXXIII

Linksys WRT54G v1.1

very old router running a standard generic build of DD-WRT


----------



## Eek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shub* 
Hey guys, I'm wondering about a couple of things. I've been a DD-WRT user for a long time but something may have come up with my ISP (Comcast) and I don't understand something I see in DD-WRT's Status | WAN tab.
Here's a pic:
Attachment 182276
Obviously this is my bandwidth usage for November. What I don't understand is what the "Total Traffic" section at the top means. It's wildly different from the column chart underneath.

Also: does anybody know what actually happens when you hit the 250GB/month cap with Comcast? As you can see I'm way over that limit and today I'm having trouble downloading anything. Even regular HTTP downloads mysteriously stop. I was wondering if Comcast does something to detect and stop prolonged file transfers that aren't simply web browsing when you go past their 250 GB monthly cap. Is it just a fluke with my connection or is what I'm experiencing Comcast's fault?

I just found out a few days ago that i went massively over the 250gb limit.. and who knows how much i used prior to those 3 months..

I haven't had a warning or a call yet.. hopefully i won't get disconnected or billed for my usage.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


Nice! Had no idea this club was around. Running the latest K2.6 build on my Netgear 3500L. Been using DD-WRT for years on a multitude of different routers. Has anyone here tried the x86 version? Wondering how it compares to pfsense or untangle.


I haven't used it myself but i was told its very snappy and fast compared to other router distros.

In terms of functionality and add-ons however, your much better off with pfsense. For security go with untangle. Pfsense doesn't require much hardware anyway.


----------



## mretgis

Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (08/12/10) micro
WRT54GS v7.2 Overall, I'm happy but i've had to flash downgrades and upgrades to get everything to 'stick' in this router. MAC filtering doesn't work and WPA2-AES doesn't always want to play well with the wifi. Had to disable the b broadcast to get it to work.

I wish I had kept all those original 54's I used to have! 
I am about to flash my new router (asus rt n16), i'm pretty excited to finally have the full version. this product is really fantastic to have available in the home.


----------



## pohtangina

gah...gotta reinstall ddwrt on 2 of my wrt54g (v2+v4)(ddwrt v2.3)
me thinks it cant handle the wpa (tck) encryption..and based on the wiki Im not suppose to use sp1 on client bridge mode...this is so time consuming...going to use VINT bin on the v2 and std generic 2.4 on v4


----------



## Vispor

Just got DD-WRT installed on my Asus RT-N12. I want to setup 2 SSID's, one being unrestricted access with a WPA code, and the other have limited bandwidth but no WEP/WPA code needed. So far I have only figured out how to create the SSID and have the security for each, but I can not add restrictions for JUST the guest account. 
Thanks!

Running mini btw!

EDIT: I figured all that mess out, but even before I messed with the dual SSID's, I was stuck at 54Mbps. This router is rated at 300. I know I won't get all that, but at least give me 150! Any one have any ideas?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor;11901750*
> Just got DD-WRT installed on my Asus RT-N12. I want to setup 2 SSID's, one being unrestricted access with a WPA code, and the other have limited bandwidth but no WEP/WPA code needed. So far I have only figured out how to create the SSID and have the security for each, but I can not add restrictions for JUST the guest account.
> Thanks!
> 
> Running mini btw!
> 
> EDIT: I figured all that mess out, but even before I messed with the dual SSID's, I was stuck at 54Mbps. This router is rated at 300. I know I won't get all that, but at least give me 150! Any one have any ideas?


I've been unable to get N-speeds on my RT-N16 with dd-wrt. I'm just gonna cave and get a N access point and throw it on my switch for the laptop and other devices that can use N.


----------



## Vispor

That sucks. If that's the case, I'll just use the Asus firmware.


----------



## pohtangina

well got my wrt54g ver2 and ver4 bridges updated from v23 ddwrt....after having problems with the old sp1 firmware (turns out it could have been because I changed the SSID from 6 to 11) >>>used the new sp2 v24 ddwrt (gui is non existent and uses htm style pages)...went easy maybe because I figured that channel 11 was degrading the connection...I could be wrong...but after I installed ddwrt on the v4 (mini.bin) I had an easier time with v2 (vint.bin build 13064?) sp2...still have a wrt54g v6 to update...and that requires a different ddwrt...will probably do a mini file as its still stock linksys firmware (used VINT ddwrt for v2)...also I thought the culprit was that ddwrt bridges dont like wpa (tke)...wrong!....


----------



## pohtangina

just finished flashing WRT54g ver6 > what a PIA > needed 2 other progs (tftp/vgui xx.exe) to get it reflashed with a MAC address + it requires a 30/30/30 hard reset (b4 and after) + and several files *.bins + saving a bin after initial flash ----note to beginners refer to the DDWRT wiki (ver.5-6 specific)and FOLLOW it to the letter no matter what...mine went without a hitch but it is a major PIA


----------



## Aawa

I have the Asus RT-N16 on the latest DD-WRT big firmware and then a Linksys E2000 on the latest DD-WRT firmware in wireless bridge in my roommates room so he can connnect his PC, xbox, and blu ray player to it without needing a wireless adapter.


----------



## Dopamin3

Tomato is better.


----------



## markag

I got a refurbished Linksys WRT160N v3 for christmas just so I could flash it with DD-WRT and hook my Blu-ray player and DirecTV to the internet without running ethernt half way accross my house to the living room. It was a pain to get setup since I'm new to networking, but it works like a charm.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3;11925436*
> Tomato is better.


While I've noticed it's made a lot of progress lately for my router, and been meaning to try it out, your comment doesn't really add anything to the conversation, does it?


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;11925504*
> While I've noticed it's made a lot of progress lately for my router, and been meaning to try it out, your comment doesn't really add anything to the conversation, does it?


It could've invoked a great comparison/discussion between Tomato and DD-WRT (and even other firmwares), but you choose to comment on not contributing to the thread?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3;11925436*
> Tomato is better.


How is it better? I've been meaning to try Tomato but haven't found the appeal in throwing down our internet connection for a few hours while I try to figure out the thing.


----------



## Psycho666

just updated the firmware from mega - build 14014 to mega - build 14896...
my download speed went up from 4.0MB/s to 5.4MB/s








really gonna be on the lookout for some more updates lol


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;11925605*
> How is it better? I've been meaning to try Tomato but haven't found the appeal in throwing down our internet connection for a few hours while I try to figure out the thing.


It's a great interface, awesome QoS capability, great graphs and logging features (allows you to save to multiple locations), MiniUPnP, https:// support (last time I used DD-WRT you couldn't access it with a secure connection) etc... It's just more streamlined, very easy to use and all around better.

And really it's not hard to figure out, I really doubt you will need to spend anywhere near an hour configuring it.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3;11925673*
> It's a great interface, awesome QoS capability, great graphs and logging features (allows you to save to multiple locations), MiniUPnP, https:// support (last time I used DD-WRT you couldn't access it with a secure connection) etc... It's just more streamlined, very easy to use and all around better.
> 
> And really it's not hard to figure out, I really doubt you will need to spend anywhere near an hour configuring it.


I don't really mind the WRT interface. QoS works great with the recent DD-WRT builds, but I've heard Tomato still does it better. I can't complain though, even while maxing my download and/or my upload, my ping barely moves - we're talking about a 5ms difference.

Don't need the others so it's probably just gonna be another hobby project


----------



## Darkknight512

I moved from DD-WRT to Tomato recently on my WRT54GL. I would agree that Tomato is better.

The QoS in Tomato gives you more control and you get some nice graphs that lets you know everything is running properly. I like the bandwidth usage list in Tomato better then the chart in DD-WRT, I have to check it every day because I don't have a lot of bandwidth.., also in Tomato I can have it auto backup to a CIFS mount. I think you can do that in DD-WRT but I never figured it out.

Setting Tomato up felt faster then DD-WRT because I didn't have to wait for the unit to reboot after every change.

There is nothing really wrong with Dd-WRT I still run it on my second router as a wireless repeater and 4 land port for upstairs because getting a 100 dollar Xbox360 wireless adapter is ridiculous when you can get 4 ports for 50 bucks.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Setting Tomato up felt faster then DD-WRT because I didn't have to wait for the unit to reboot after every change.


this alone would be great. I just switched to a Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH though. Don't think tomato has Atheros-based builds (yet).


----------



## Markeh

I'll sign up. Got a D-Link DIR-615 D1, on latest BrainSlayer build, for an Ethernet bridge (I often work on PCs upstairs... and there's only wifi up here)


----------



## hugo19941994

I'm running a Linksys E3000 with DD-WRT. Hopefully I will have time this afternoon to configure it!


----------



## Smoka Cola

DD WRT is pretty amazing, even the GUI is extremely professional. The stock firmware for my buffalo router was poorly made.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoka Cola;12136105*
> DD WRT is pretty amazing, even the GUI is extremely professional. The stock firmware for my buffalo router was poorly made.


err most of Buffalo's newer products do have dd-wrt based firmware, but slightly modified to fit safety regulations and buffalo logo.


----------



## Hydraulic

You can count me in! I have an old wrt54g v2 and decided to 'test' it out with dd-wrt and it went smoothly and works great. Since that went smoothly I got the confidence to install a mini build on my WRT350Nv1 and then upgraded it to the 'generic mega' build. Already my wifi is running smoother. No dropouts like I was having. I absolutely love all the features that DD-WRT offers, it really opens up your options with what you can do with your router.

I can post pics later if needed.


----------



## zomgiwin

i run DD-WRT on my buffalo WLI-TX4 (i think that's what it is... i'm not at home atm)
i use it as just a straight AP, m0n0wall for all of the REAL network tasks.

at my old house, i ran an asus 520-gl with dd-wrt, wasn't used for anything fancy, just a bunch of clients, mostly on wireless
(with my wli-tx4 for my rooms net as a bridge, had stock firmware then)


----------



## ffejrxx

i didnt know there was a club for this, add me plz

wrt54g and wap54g

edit: added myself


----------



## odin2free

So here is a question for ya guys

Just recently replaced a linksys router with new buffalo WZR Hp 300NH

Will this allow me to have more ports to forward to my games such as steam client day of defeat source and such like that 
i go to port forward and it says that there is not enough for me to include all the ports needed to forward on this router 
Will DDWrt Fix this problem orr?


----------



## Cab00se

OMG I just put this on my linksys wrt54g v5. Mainly put it on there to make the router bridged because I didn't want to buy a wireless card for my pc and it works better than any wireless could! going to get some pictures later.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;12355283*
> So here is a question for ya guys
> 
> Just recently replaced a linksys router with new buffalo WZR Hp 300NH
> 
> Will this allow me to have more ports to forward to my games such as steam client day of defeat source and such like that
> i go to port forward and it says that there is not enough for me to include all the ports needed to forward on this router
> Will DDWrt Fix this problem orr?


I have the same router. I don't know of any practical limit to the number of port forwards.
Didn't your router come with a Buffalo-branded dd-wrt pre-installed?


----------



## odin2free

well i figure it should have come pre installed with buffalo ddwrt...

but now that i know it doesnt matter for me i have dynamic i wont even be able to do this properly with out it changing on me kinda sucks


----------



## hokk

Can someone link me to WRT firmware for the netgear DG384Gv3


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free;12360472*
> well i figure it should have come pre installed with buffalo ddwrt...
> 
> but now that i know it doesnt matter for me i have dynamic i wont even be able to do this properly with out it changing on me kinda sucks


you have a dynamic what, a dynamic IP?
That's no problem, sign up at dyndns, noip or wherever and configure that under Setup->DDNS


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kylzer*


Can someone link me to WRT firmware for the netgear DG384Gv3


Doesn't look like there's any DD-WRT images for that router.
This might help a bit if you're feeling frisky:
http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/Open...Netgear/DG834G


----------



## hokk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Doesn't look like there's any DD-WRT images for that router.
This might help a bit if you're feeling frisky:
http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/Open...Netgear/DG834G


Well i've got a back up router if anything goes wrong but its the same chipset i'll give it a go thanks


----------



## Buster

I have a linksys wrt160n(running dd-wrt) and motorola 2210 in bridge mode for at&t dsl. Is bridge mode the best settings for my isp and any specific settings for dd-wrt? I don't seem to see the TTL box in the firmware.


----------



## Spunkybd

Im in linksys WRTG54GS V6


----------



## Badie05

Is this better than tomato. I believe I have a Linksys WRT54G V5 or 6 (forgot) and I need to turn it into a wireless access point. I wanna increase wifi strength in the house on the main floor and in the basement. The main router is in my bedroom upstairs. Is DD-WRT a good Firmware for this?


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badie05;12793677*
> Is this better than tomato. I believe I have a Linksys WRT54G V5 or 6 (forgot) and I need to turn it into a wireless access point. I wanna increase wifi strength in the house on the main floor and in the basement. The main router is in my bedroom upstairs. Is DD-WRT a good Firmware for this?


Tomato is not supported by the WRT54G v5 and up. In fact you can only use the micro version of DD-WRT on this router, which works fine as wireless access point.

I too have the WRT54G v6 and was using it as a WAP until i replaced it with a wireless n router. Tomato is the better firmware but you have no other options.

Also google dd-wrt wireless reapter, i think that is more what your looking for.


----------



## Hydraulic

Finally got my old 54g(v2 i think) with ddwrt set up as a wireless repeater client bridge and its pretty cool. Running tests i see the ping lag in it, but thats understandable. Using it as a way to get wired connections on the other side of the house wirelessly is convent too.

ddwrt is still running strong on my 350n, haven;t had a spot of trouble on it and it has been managing two ipod touches, a wii, a 360, a couple laptops, a netbook, a tv, printers, and 1-4 desktops. Most of the time only 2-4 are using the internet at once, but sometimes they are all using it, I am satisfied.


----------



## robertoburri

I just joined the group! Add me in for a Linksys WRT300N v1.1 and Linksys E2000 running DD-WRT


----------



## zomgiwin

got another wrt box for my network









i was at a thrift store, and i saw a wrt54g v4 for $1... "as-is"
so i buy it, and eventually flash it to dd-wrt, now it's my main AP here lol


----------



## Shadowww

TomatoUSB 1.28 on WRT54GL 1.1 for wi-fi, no router for wired atm - anyone could suggest me something (obviously Tomato or, at least, DD-WRT-capable) that handles 1 gbit/s?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowww;12886814*
> TomatoUSB 1.28 on WRT54GL 1.1 for wi-fi, no router for wired atm - anyone could suggest me something (obviously Tomato or, at least, DD-WRT-capable) that handles 1 gbit/s?


Honestly, I would probably use another wrt54gl and a 4(or more) cheap gig-e switch.

If you really didn't want two devices, I'm real happy with my Buffalo WHR-hp-g300n


----------



## Shadowww

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;12887808*
> Honestly, I would probably use another wrt54gl and a 4(or more) cheap gig-e switch.


Er, I need 1 gbit/s for WAN not LAN.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowww;12889193*
> Er, I need 1 gbit/s for WAN not LAN.


ASUS RT-N16 then. I have it and it's awesome. Works very well with DD-WRT.


----------



## superste2201

D-Link DIR-615 Rev D4.

DD-WRT v24 preSP2 build 15778.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowww*


Er, I need 1 gbit/s for WAN not LAN.


Dang. I want to be in your shoes then!


----------



## ffejrxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;12893641*
> Dang. I want to be in your shoes then!


^ seconded
unless you have several subnets on your lan that you need hardware firewalled


----------



## Shadowww

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


ASUS RT-N16 then. I have it and it's awesome. Works very well with DD-WRT.


Have you actually benchmarked it? By looking at it's hardware specs I very much doubt it could handle even 300 mbit/s :/
Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Dang. I want to be in your shoes then!










Come here, and enjoy having 1 gbit/s + IPTV with 160 channels of which ~30 are 1080 + IP phone with free country-wide calls for just 50 eur/month







** shÂ¡tty life conditions due to government being corrupt junk are included for no extra fee


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowww*


Have you actually benchmarked it? By looking at it's hardware specs I very much doubt it could handle even 300 mbit/s :/Come here, and enjoy having 1 gbit/s + IPTV with 160 channels of which ~30 are 1080 + IP phone with free country-wide calls for just 50 eur/month







** shÂ¡tty life conditions due to government being corrupt junk are included for no extra fee


You're gonna need something like a Cisco gigabit router if you want to route insane speeds like that. I don't know man.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


You're gonna need something like a Cisco gigabit router if you want to route insane speeds like that. I don't know man.


Yeah, his needs >>>>> consumer router.


----------



## Ktulu

Sorry for the newb question, but will custom firmware improve performance VIA LAN? I have a Linksys WRT54G2v1 and I am wondering if my router is inhibiting my MMO game performance.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12904208*
> Sorry for the newb question, but will custom firmware improve performance VIA LAN? I have a Linksys WRT54G2v1 and I am wondering if my router is inhibiting my MMO game performance.


Since the LAN part of a router is often just a switch, it shouldn't make much of a difference. Different firmwares manages them differently though, and it could be that the stock firmware has a firewall on the switch though


----------



## Colt

Bumpage + Count me, this stuff bricked my router


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colt;13137932*
> Bumpage + Count me, this stuff bricked my router


I think you mean, _*you*_ bricked your router _with_ this stuff.


----------



## IaVoR

count me in
WRT160NL @ DD-WRT v24-sp2


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12902324*
> You're gonna need something like a Cisco gigabit router if you want to route insane speeds like that. I don't know man.


an atom based computer with x86 DD-wrt works just as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;12903633*
> Yeah, his needs >>>>> consumer router.


tomato, tomātoe.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksideleader*


an atom based computer with x86 DD-wrt works just as well

tomato, tomātoe.


Ah yes, of course... I had forgotten about the x86 project for a second


----------



## DraganUS

Flashed my WRT54G V3 today. No problems whatsoever. Don't know I didn't flash it earlier.


----------



## Segovax

I'm running DD-WRT v.24 SP2 Standard (build 14815) on a Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH.

Until recently my router stopped getting DHCP completely. In the process of RMA with Buffalo now...


----------



## Thedark1337

count me in

Linksys WRT300N with V.24 build 14929







blazingly fast now with all the optimizations ( I finally have 90% of what the advertised speed should be for my connection 35/35


----------



## Mugen87

Wrt54g running v24. Currently testing the router with ssider, cant wait to get on modding it a bit. Im going parobolic, flat black paint, new psu, and a fan mod to keep it all cool.


----------



## Shadowww

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksideleader*


an atom based computer with x86 DD-wrt works just as well


Why would you want anything other than a proper Linux as a router OS on a x86 device?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowww*


Why would you want anything other than a proper Linux as a router OS on a x86 device?


DD-WRT is proper Linux is it not? Not to mention it has layer 7 support patched in, which the vanilla Linux kernel doesn't.

I'd choose DD-WRT as my router OS over anything else any time of the day. I had my Arch Linux box set up as a router for the longest time, and while it worked great and rather snappily, it didn't have a lot of features that would've liked, including proper layer 7 QoS amongst others.


----------



## Nemesis158

So I'm pretty sure you guys all know about the FCC's Broadband test program. i signed up for that program and received the Custom Netgear WNR3500L-100NAS Router. I really liked it, as it seems to do its job quite well (and faster wireless than our Qwest Modem). today I finally got around to looking and I found that the Custom Samknows firmware had been updated to support IPv6 (which is required to use the HomeGroup feature of win 7, which all but 2 of the 7 pcs in our house use).

I had my 2 systems hooked up in a wireless bridge using a TP-Link TL-WA500G, which is limited to 54MB/s and has no IPv6 or custom firmware support (so i could not use Homegroup) It could stream HD content Ok, but not if the bit-rate got too high (i.e. "300" on TNT was too high and was left stuttering).

After getting the update for the SK Router, i shopped around and picked myself up a stock Netgear WNR3500L-100NAS for $70 at staples. Currently I've got it set up in repeater mode to facilitate my wireless bridge and it seems to be working wonderfully (streamed Toy Story 3 from our DVR just fine and got HomeGroup working across it). Back when I first got the SamKnows Router, I did alot of research so I know that the WNR3500L can have custom/open-source firmware (Such as Tomato, OpenWRT and DD-WRT, hence why it was chosen by the FCC/Samknows for that program).

So I am wondering what kind of benefits I might have in putting an open source firmware on the stock router that i just bought....


----------



## nelson

Noob question; could you advise me as to the best router in terms of QoS management for prioritization of gaming and voip over ANYTHING else that housemates may use.


----------



## Darkknight512

Pretty much anything that supports DD-WRT or Tomato. The Asus routers are pretty one of the best, such as the RT-N16


----------



## ma70ent

Hey everyone. Just found out about this club. I have an Asus 520GC with v24-sp2 micro 14929. This firmware is awesome. Just wondering if anyone can help me out with something I've been trying to do.

I'm trying to prioritize bandwidth for certain games, and I've been reading various forums/FAQs/etc. and I still have no idea how to specifically do it. Most have recommended prioritizing through MAC address and through ports, both of which i would prefer not to do. Is there a way I can add a service for SC2? I don't actually know what this entails since I am pretty new to networking and I rely on pre-made guides.

Right now I plan on using it in WAN mode and HSFC. I've done the percentage values for the uplink/downlink, and now I need to add SC2 as a service. How do I go on about doing this without having to specify ports? Or is there no way to do this?


----------



## ffejrxx

on the qos tab you can make a service priority starcraft2
[edit/add service button]

make 2
tcp&udp 1119
udp 6113

and set their priorities to express


----------



## ma70ent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ffejrxx*


on the qos tab you can make a service priority starcraft2
[edit/add service button]

make 2
tcp&udp 1119
udp 6113


Ahh, so the only way to make it a service is through specifying ports? Guess I'm a noob









I was under the impression that you could specify applications or some sort.....well, thanks!


----------



## ffejrxx

edit: nevermind
was thinking you ment ethernet ports, not protocol ports


----------



## nolonger

I have a Linksys WRT54G v8 and I have noticed significant slows (even connection drops) while using torrents. Would flashing to a custom firmware help with this issue?


----------



## ffejrxx

most torrent software will use random ports

its best to configure the software to use 75-80% of your bandwidth


----------



## ma70ent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffejrxx;13873378*
> edit: nevermind
> was thinking you ment ethernet ports, not protocol ports


Hmm, is the way you recommended the best way to do what I've been trying to do? (using ports to prioritize the games)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffejrxx;13873496*
> most torrent software will use random ports
> 
> its best to configure the software to use 75-80% of your bandwidth


The software (uTorrent) was configured to a little under 70% max bandwidth.


----------



## ffejrxx

dd-wrt hasn a checkbox for 'Optimize for Gaming'
but is doesnt change anything

more info here
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Quality_of_Service


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ffejrxx;13875358*
> dd-wrt hasn a checkbox for 'Optimize for Gaming'
> but is doesnt change anything
> 
> more info here
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Quality_of_Service


It does make a difference but only for old Blizzard games and the like, there is a list on the wiki somewhere.


----------



## Prugor

If I change the TX power in the wireless advanced options, can i see any gain in wireless range in my house besides the normal increased heat from the router?


----------



## ffejrxx

some range increase, im running my wrt54g v5 at 35mw, with with a small sb heatsink

ipods get full strength around the yard with it


----------



## Prugor

mine defaulted 71mw. no noticeable wall penetration?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prugor;13924532*
> mine defaulted 71mw. no noticeable wall penetration?


The signals also have to go back to the router. If you're seeing the network with decent signal strength but you're not able to connect or if you're dropping out constantly, then it means the client you're using isn't transmitting it with a powerful enough signal.


----------



## iGustopher

DD-WRT on a W2000


----------



## Cronos007

Running DD-WRT on twin WNDR3700s

WNDR3700v1 running DD-WRT v24-sp2 (04/13/11) std (SVN revision 16785) (repeater)
WNDR3700v2 running DD-WRT v24-sp2 (06/14/11) std (SVN revision 17201) (main)


----------



## Anthony360

DD-WRT on:

Linksys E3000 (Main living room router)
Linksys E3000 (sig rig client bridge)
Linksys E1000 (mom's client bridge)


----------



## murderbymodem

Count me in. I just installed DD-WRT v24-sp2 (07/22/09) micro onto my WRT54G v5 today in order to track my bandwidth usage after I learned that Comcast's 250GB data cap includes both download and upload banwidth.

I'm considering buying a new router, as our WRT54G is a gimped v5, forcing me to use micro. The web interface seems sluggish. Is there a newer version of micro that I should be using? My version seems a bit old (07/22/09). I followed this, and used the file it linked me to.


----------



## Special_K

Seeing as I am part of ocn and like to fix things that aren't broke but am still cautious to push the button yet, someone tell me what the advantages of having the DD-WRT firmware on my router than the stock. I have the Cisco E2000 wireless a/b/g/n and gigabit ethernet and saw it was compatible with it.
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_E2000


----------



## Psycho666

well...my WRT610N died...
so i got a WRT54G instead.
running DD-WRT v24-sp2 (08/12/10) micro








too bad the router is too slow for my internet


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Special_K;14387386*
> Seeing as I am part of ocn and like to fix things that aren't broke but am still cautious to push the button yet, someone tell me what the advantages of having the DD-WRT firmware on my router than the stock. I have the Cisco E2000 wireless a/b/g/n and gigabit ethernet and saw it was compatible with it.
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_E2000


Better performance if you don't need the features it provides. QoS also infinitely better than what most stock router OS'es can deliver.


----------



## ITaoI

how do you remove dd-wrt or return to factory firmware with netgear wnr2000? i tried 30/30/30 then upgrade via dd-wrt gui no go. I used the netgear fw from the site to restore, it a .chk file do i change the extension to .bin or will this brick it?

thanks


----------



## glycerin256

see here: http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=39928&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=75

I've browsed the thread shortly and there isn't a direct answer. However, you could post up a question there and you'll get the best response possible.

It looks like you'll need to download the original firmware from Netgear and then rename it to the correct extension. This is unconfirmed and all the info I could gather for you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Killam0n

Hey any one know where I can download another copy of this firmware?

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (11/02/09) mega
(SVN revision 13064M VINT Eko)

I cant find a download for this firmware.. maybe I dont know here to look?

Why? I have a WRT54GS v2 or rather I have two of them now... My 1st one I acquired I loaded this firmware onto and it performs fine, I would like the other router to match, but I cant seem to locate a matching firmware download.

*UPDATE:*

I think it is this one:
VINTAGE : mega
http://www.dd-wrt.com/routerdb/de/download/Linksys/WRT54GS/v2.0/dd-wrt.v24-13064_VINT_mega.bin/2171


----------



## crazydj

Guys, i wanted to make my router into a wireless repeater. I followed this.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php...eless_Repeater

Everytime i make a setting and save it on ONE page, it is able to but once i try to save a setting on a second page, it hangs. Then when i tried to access 192.168.1.1, i cannot access it. I try to ping 192.168.1.1 in cmd and its says request time out 100% loss. Did so even on the new ip address i gave it, 192.168.69.1, same thing. could not connect.

I can reset my router, hard 30/30/30 and regular reset, i can access it back, but same story, when i make a setting on another page, it hangs and the same cycle continues.

Turning off and on the router doesnt work either. I have to reset it, but same story.

Any ideas?


----------



## crazydj

Whoops! Did the wrong thing. Supposed to create a Repeater Bridge instead. Anyway, i follower the directions.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge

I got until step 12 where i reboot the router. But when i boot it up, i cannot connect to the router and in the bottom right of the screen it says that the it is unable to renew the IP address. Any ideas?


----------



## crazydj

Forget it. I give up man.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Damn. Picked up a WRT54GS off Craigslist for $15 in the hope it would boost my speed a bit over my crappy $40 Wal-Mart Belkin N300 router. Even after flashing DD-WRT and tweaking a couple of settings, I'm getting half the download speeds (11mbps vs 24). What a waste of time.

I guess I was naive to think a good G router would be faster than a crappy N router


----------



## gonX

The WRT54GS has a fairly slow CPU, but you should be able to get a higher download speed than that. I have one with DD-WRT on as well which I can test later on to see what kind of download speeds I get.


----------



## odin2free

Finally got it on my
WZR-HP-G300NH
now time to learn more








Trying to figure what i can do to a sb6120 modem also


----------



## glycerin256

I keep getting "connection lost" and "you've been disconnected from EA online" when playing BF3 using my WRT54GL. I have to power cycle the modem and the router because it falls on it's face, but I don't know why. I think it may be time for an upgrade...

If I get a wired switch and put put it in between my Cable modem and wireless router, would this lighten the load on my internet connection? It would be: Cable modem ---> Gigabit switch (goes to gaming computer only) ---> Wireless router (WRT54GL, to everyone else)? Would this even work?


----------



## linkinparkfan007

I'm in. Got myself a Linksys WRT 400N running 17201
Used to have a DIR-615 Rev. E1 running it too


----------



## sandythedog

Hi, I want to join but I'm not sure which router to buy, please could someone reccomend me one here: Please recommend me a new router

Thanks.


----------



## odin2free

Well the buffalo is amazing gotta love it but handed it over to my pops along with my sb6120
he needed something and said ok ill let ya have it just dont mess with anything only let me do it please (he runs macs and is still having trouble with macs)
so now at my new place im still awaiting for new internet service to come online with suddenlink
im running a sb6121
and a Netgear WNDR3700V4
Although i was looking for v1 and v2 instead but i decided hell i think i can wait for ddwrt to come out on v4









Anybody have any thoughts on this weather its worth the wait for v4 ddwrt firmware to hit this router or should i just go ahead and get something that i know will support it such that of buffalo

im not worried from attacks or anything really where im residing because im currently on my neighbors (permission of course) and its slow to slow for me wireless from a hundred feet away through a wall with the router placed outside (interesting)
but again im not worried because the neighbors nor anybody near me have any kind of experience of security

As of right now though i have yet to connect to it and delve into the workings of the netgear interface and weather ill like it or not


----------



## Jayjr1105

Seems as if the club popularity died off a bit. Guess I'll submit my new setup anyways and hopefully spark some interest.

TP-LINK TL-WDR3600

Atheros [email protected]
128MB RAM
8MB Flash
Dual Band N
Gigabit LAN/WAN

Firmware: Build 20675 DD-WRT v24-sp2 (02/11/13) std

Flashed this last night and it's just plain awesome what you can do with it. Only issue I had was that Wireless N would not work. Found out with WPA2, wireless N won't work if you use TKIP encryption. Moved to WPA AES and it fixed the problem.


----------



## particleman

Here's my server/DD-WRT router. My native OS is Windows Server 2003; DD-WRT runs in a Virtual Machine. I am running an older build of DD-WRT from 2010 because the newer non professional builds only support 4096 simultaneous connections unless you buy dd-wrt pro and activate. This build of dd-wrt x86 standard supports 65535 connections. The only things missing are optware, USB support, and WiFi. But I have no need for any of those, since Windows Server 2003 has USB support, with the ability to run Windows programs there is no need for optware, and my mini-pcie wireless N adapter supports access-point mode in Windows. Power consumption measured using a kill-a-watt is 16 watts under normal use; for comparison my old Asus WL-500W router with DD-WRT used 13 watts if I plugged in a USB stick for storage/optware. I tried several other router OS'es like pfsense, m0n0wall, and zeroshell, but preferred DD-WRT x86.

Specs:
Intel i5 3470S
Intel DQ77KB ITX motherboard
8GB DD1333 RAM
1TB Western Digial Scorpio Blue
Mini PCIe Wireless N adapter
Windows Server 2003 x64
DD-WRT x86 in a Virtual Machine

The server/router's functions are:
Router
Wireless Accesspoint
File and Print server
Plex Media Server
uTorrent
pyLoad
Simple DNS plus


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *particleman*
> 
> Here's my server/DD-WRT router. My native OS is Windows Server 2003; DD-WRT runs in a Virtual Machine. I am running an older build of DD-WRT from 2010 because the newer non professional builds only support 4096 simultaneous connections unless you buy dd-wrt pro and activate. This build of dd-wrt x86 standard supports 65535 connections. The only things missing are optware, USB support, and WiFi. But I have no need for any of those, since Windows Server 2003 has USB support, with the ability to run Windows programs there is no need for optware, and my mini-pcie wireless N adapter supports access-point mode in Windows. Power consumption measured using a kill-a-watt is 16 watts under normal use; for comparison my old Asus WL-500W router with DD-WRT used 13 watts if I plugged in a USB stick for storage/optware. I tried several other router OS'es like pfsense, m0n0wall, and zeroshell, but preferred DD-WRT x86.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel i5 3470S
> Intel DQ77KB ITX motherboard
> 8GB DD1333 RAM
> 1TB Western Digial Scorpio Blue
> Mini PCIe Wireless N adapter
> Windows Server 2003 x64
> DD-WRT x86 in a Virtual Machine
> 
> The server/router's functions are:
> Router
> Wireless Accesspoint
> File and Print server
> Plex Media Server
> uTorrent
> pyLoad
> Simple DNS plus
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, very impressive! And I thought my 560MHz Atheros chip was fast








I have used that board a few times at work for AIO and SFF builds. I like it other than needing to use that huge power brick. I see you are running server 2003, did you use AHCI or leave the SATA mode on IDE/legacy? I have a similar small form factor Server running 2003 but I have a Mini ITX Atom embedded board. As you can imagine it sips power but can also be sluggish at times. I have a sandy bridge celeron lying around that I would like to upgrade to using the DH61DL board. Wondering if it would be worth it.


----------



## particleman

I am running it in AHCI mode, I had to use nlite and make a new Server 2003 CD because I didn't have a USB floppy. I used an Atom in my first attempt at a home server/router, I agree it was sluggish. It was too slow for transcoding, and the virtualized routing although it was good enough for my cable connection, did strain my single core Atom. This build with the Ivy Bridge actually uses less power than my Atom did when idling/routing/downloading (my Atom used 26 watts under normal use). I definitely recommend using a sandy bridge over the atom, if you've got a spare lying around. My power brick isn't that big, I am just using a 90 watt brick, even a 65 watt brick is enough because the power consumption maxes out at @50 watts from the wall running Prime95 & Furmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Wow, very impressive! And I thought my 560MHz Atheros chip was fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have used that board a few times at work for AIO and SFF builds. I like it other than needing to use that huge power brick. I see you are running server 2003, did you use AHCI or leave the SATA mode on IDE/legacy? I have a similar small form factor Server running 2003 but I have a Mini ITX Atom embedded board. As you can imagine it sips power but can also be sluggish at times. I have a sandy bridge celeron lying around that I would like to upgrade to using the DH61DL board. Wondering if it would be worth it.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *particleman*
> 
> I am running it in AHCI mode, I had to use nlite and make a new Server 2003 CD because I didn't have a USB floppy. I used an Atom in my first attempt at a home server/router, I agree it was sluggish. It was too slow for transcoding, and the virtualized routing although it was good enough for my cable connection, did strain my single core Atom. This build with the Ivy Bridge actually uses less power than my Atom did when idling/routing/downloading (my Atom used 26 watts under normal use). I definitely recommend using a sandy bridge over the atom, if you've got a spare lying around. My power brick isn't that big, I am just using a 90 watt brick, even a 65 watt brick is enough because the power consumption maxes out at @50 watts from the wall running Prime95 & Furmark.


Good stuff, I love server 03 but I hate that I have to run in IDE/Legacy mode. I am thinking of a low cost upgrade being that I already have a dual core Sandy Bridge Celeron. I will have to throw on my kill-a-watt meter tonight to see what she pulls.


----------



## KyleMart06

I am using a Linksys E1000 at home and just put DD-WRT. Not sure why I did not do this sooner. SOOO awesome. Thanks goes to Jayjr1105 for pushing me to get this done.









Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (04/09/11) mini
Linksys E1000 v1
Broadcom [email protected]
4MB Flash

Thinking I flashed the wrong firmware. Will have to redo it here at some point.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *particleman*
> 
> I am running it in AHCI mode, I had to use nlite and make a new Server 2003 CD because I didn't have a USB floppy. I used an Atom in my first attempt at a home server/router, I agree it was sluggish. It was too slow for transcoding, and the virtualized routing although it was good enough for my cable connection, did strain my single core Atom. This build with the Ivy Bridge actually uses less power than my Atom did when idling/routing/downloading (my Atom used 26 watts under normal use). I definitely recommend using a sandy bridge over the atom, if you've got a spare lying around. My power brick isn't that big, I am just using a 90 watt brick, even a 65 watt brick is enough because the power consumption maxes out at @50 watts from the wall running Prime95 & Furmark.


My Kill-A-Watt shows about 45w being used at idle. That's with two 7200rpm drives and a PCI Gigabit NIC plus I'm certain my power supply is nowhere near 80+ efficiency. A little disappointing but to be expected for junk psu and old gen Atom.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I've got a WRT54GL v1.1 with the v24-sp2 12548 mini build.

I love it so far with one exception: it doesn't have sendmail or any other SMTP support. Is there any way to add it or do I have to flash a newer build?


----------



## riahc3

Can't join group...


----------



## KyleMart06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyleMart06*
> 
> I am using a Linksys E1000 at home and just put DD-WRT. Not sure why I did not do this sooner. SOOO awesome. Thanks goes to Jayjr1105 for pushing me to get this done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (04/09/11) mini
> Linksys E1000 v1
> Broadcom [email protected]
> 4MB Flash
> 
> Thinking I flashed the wrong firmware. Will have to redo it here at some point.


Update:

(Main Router)
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (04/01/13) std
Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH2
Atheros [email protected]
32MB Flash

(Secondary Router in Bridged Mode)
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (02/11/13) mini
Linksys E1000 v1
Broadcom [email protected]
4MB Flash

Oh the awesomeness of DD-WRT.


----------



## pohtangina

Hello guys...

I have the old NEWD drivers...2010
I cant get the WPA2 (AES) to work...only WEP (oy vey)

Here are my routers using WEP right now (FORGOT TO JOT DOWN BUILD # SO YEAR SHOULD SUFFICE)

1.WRT54G2 V1 (MICRO NEWD AUG 2010) 2mb
2.WRT54G V6 (MICRO NEWD AUG 2010) 2mb
3.WRT54G V2 (MINI NEWD AUG 2010) 4mb
4.WRT54G V4 (OLD MINI 09 BUILD) 4mb

I know this is too many repeaters...using FIOS right now...

SO

I plan to update the NEWD drivers (mini/micro) on these...

Should I use the 2012-2013 NEWD versions so I can get WPA2 to work? (NEWD2 micro for WRT54G v6)

ALSO

regarding MULTI VLANS...
is there an updated/good wiki / guide on putting/broadcasting MULTI VLANS on 1 bridge repeater? I saw one but there might be a better guide...the guide I saw required me to go to the networking and adding/assigning IPs to each VLAN on that given subnet (different subnet for each of my repeaters...)


----------



## oledktvs

you are right. Boosted TX that my entire apartment complex can hook up if they have N cards.thanks


----------



## neurotix

Running DD-WRT on an ASUS router. Not saying which. Add me to the club.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Had DD WRT on a Linksys 610N V1, which melted.

Just got an Asus AC66U.... the stock firmware is pretty good.... any one have experience switching this model to DDWRT? I mostly care about performance, not extra features.


----------



## CorruptBE

Running DD-WRT on Asus RT-AC66U









@ivesceneenough

Not a really noticeable improvement no, except being able to tweak Wireless a little better (after tweaking I got more actual speed out of it rather then just boosting the signal). Other then that it's nice to have alot of options though.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Changing to DD-WRT won't improve performance in and of itself. That is to say you're limited by the hardware you have, so unless your gear is crippled in software by the OEM, there's not a whole lot you can to do increase performance.
reliability/extra features on the other hand, DD-WRT really does make a difference.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well I've been running dd-wrt for a little while now, so I thought I'd necro this thread because why not.









Personal router:
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (05/27/13) mini
Linksys E3000 v1
Broadcom BCM4718 @ 480
8MB Flash

Router for the internet:
Firmware: DD-WRT v24-sp2 (07/22/09) micro
Linksys WRT54GS v6
Broadcom BCM5352
2MB Flash


----------



## Gualichu04

I have a wrt54g on dd-wrt and a belkin play hd on dd-wrt tomato.







never knew there was a club. I need a advice on a great wireless AC router that supports dd wrt and is wall mountable.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Looks like the wrt1900ac will be your best bet, Although according to this article from dd-wrt about it, looks like we'll need to wait a while longer


----------



## Gualichu04

The nighthawk seems like it has better speed for single devices and its cheaper I am probably just going with it.


----------



## Overclocker_011

I'm running Tomato Firmware


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Well this is scary.


----------



## Blade 117

Linksys Wrt300n 2

Running: dd-wrt v24 mini

3.99$ at goodwill









Using in client bridge connection for home pc (wireless pci cards are too spendy)

Thoughts on changing to repeating bridge for better throughput to my NAS?


----------



## CSCoder4ever

Here's some good news. And also say NO to TP-Link.


----------



## Liranan

Maybe i should start selling Chinese TP-Link routers as they won't have this stupid restriction.


----------



## hrockh

VPN performance on any router is terrible. Though it's better than nothing, on my Archer C7 I get around 20mb.
might move to pfsense soon


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> VPN performance on any router is terrible. Though it's better than nothing, on my Archer C7 I get around 20mb.
> might move to pfsense soon


I get 150Mbps using AES-256 on my $50 router...I think its max performance is 450 Mbps using AES-128. So you don't necessarily have to spend a ton to get decent VPN performance.

http://i.mt.lv/routerboard/files/hEX-161103103915.pdf

You can also put DD-WRT on it if you wanted to, but it would kind of be a few steps back compared to RouterOS that comes with it,

One day I will build a box for pfsense as well, just don't have a need for it right now.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I get 150Mbps using AES-256 on my $50 router...I think its max performance is 450 Mbps using AES-128. So you don't necessarily have to spend a ton to get decent VPN performance.
> 
> http://i.mt.lv/routerboard/files/hEX-161103103915.pdf
> 
> You can also put DD-WRT on it if you wanted to, but it would kind of be a few steps back compared to RouterOS that comes with it,
> 
> One day I will build a box for pfsense as well, just don't have a need for it right now.


very neat! what do you use for your wireless? Ubiquity?


----------



## xGeNeSisx

Used to run DDWRT back when WRT54Gs were pretty much everywhere. The signal boost and extended range from upping the TX power led me to become further interested in networking, security, and and linux. Right now I run ASUS Merlin almost exclusively. I have an ASUS AC66U as my main router, while my older N66U is bridged to it. Haven't had any issues in bridge mode on the latest release of Merlin.
I've been meaning to go back and try Tomato, it seemed that all of the various projects and forks just fell apart. I was reading about Advanced Tomato which seems pretty interesting. Anyone got any input on what it's like?

Edit: On my MIPS N66U, I would be lucky to get over 10 Mbit/s up/down on the VPN client. I haven't given it a try on the AC66U, but it would probably be best to wait until I can get a router with at least a dual core processor, but ideally Plex Support


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> very neat! what do you use for your wireless? Ubiquity?


Actually I can't run cat6 to APs so I went with Orbis as APs. I'm letting the hex do the routing though, kind of expensive just using them as APs but they work really well.


----------



## hrockh

DD WRT has some pretty graphs about usage! usually I'm around 250GB per month, but Oct 2016 saw some incredible usage. Oh well, no data caps woop woop


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Maybe i should start selling Chinese TP-Link routers as they won't have this stupid restriction.


I have the U.S. version (the one with the "locked" firmware) and was able to flash it with the latest LEDE snapshot of OpenWRT, and then use PuTTy (an SSH client) to install LuCi (the GUI). It worked great. Then I went to the latest beta of DD-WRT which I'm running right now. DD-WRT is OK but it has it's weaknesses... setting up Static DHCP is a pain, and it doesn't have as many packages available as OpenWRT does (adblock). And also OpenWRT is on the 4.9 Linux kernel whereas DD-WRT is still on the 3.10 kernel. I'm only sticking with DD-wrt because I hope to get the OpenVPN server running soon.


----------



## Alquh

I am using DD-WRT v24-sp2 (04/16/14) kongac
(SVN revision 23900M) on a NetGear R7000. I am trying to upgrade firmware to dd-wrt.K3_R7000.chk 2014-04-17. I did a hard reboot, factory restore, and flashed the new firmware, did a hard reboot, and it is still showing the same firmware in the GUI. Any ideas why?


----------

